# Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab Erlaubnisscheine von verschiedenen Ausstellern. Die haben natürlich auch unterschiedlich formulierte Fangbestimmungen/Gewässerordnungen. Aber es gibt immer Angler, die versuchen jede vermeintliche Grauzone oder jedes Schlupfloch bis an die Grenze des Erträglichen auszunutzen. Das ist dann oft ein Hase und Igel-Spiel.

Beispiele:

Das Bootsfischen ist verboten  = Bellyboot ist kein Boot sondern eine Wathilfe.

Das Watfischen mit der Fliegenrute ist nur in den Gewässerstrecken XY erlaubt =  ohne Fliegenrute kann man überall watfischen

In den Gewässerstrecken XY darf nur mit Fliegen/Nymphen/Streamern an Fliegenrute gefischt werden = Stationärrolle an der Fliegenrute mit Tiroler Hölzl oder Schwimmer ist erlaubt.

Angen nur mit künstlichen Fliegen oder Nymphen = gegen Powerbait oder Gulp-Köder etc. ist nichts einzuwenden

Das Angeln in den Schleusenbereichen ist verboten = An der Grenze sitzen und 200-300m im Schleusenbereich ablegen geht in Ordnung.

Während der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander ist jede Art von Spinnfischen und das Angeln mit Köderfischen oder Fetzenköder verboten = Schleppangeln mit Wobblern ist erlaubt

Manche sehen diese Jungs als Freiheitskämper gegen die Bürokratie, andere fragen sich, ob das wirklich sein muss.

Wie seht ihr das?

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Manche sehen diese Jungs als Freiheitskämper gegen die Bürokratie, andere fragen sich, ob das wirklich sein muss.


Beides stimmt in meinen Augen, je nach Situation.

Siehe auch:
[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xAlh9BV1k

Das dazugehörende Thema:
Kuriose Regeln am Wasser


----------



## funkbolek (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich finde es nicht cool, wenn man alles ausreizt, andererseits reicht oft gesunder Menschenverstand. Folgendes Beispiel: Ich habe im Juni vor einge Jahren mal mit Tauwurm und Dropshot gefischt. Da kam ein Hobbyblockwart des Weges und meinte, das sei verboten, es handle sich ja um Spinfischen. Im Erlaunnisschein stand aber explizit Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern (wegen der Zanderschonzeit). Nun, ich fühlte mich im Recht, denn die Dropshotangelei mit Tauwurm verstiess wohl nicht gegen den Sinn und Zweck des Verbots.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Im Erlaunnisschein stand aber explizit Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern (wegen der Zanderschonzeit).



Da wäre bei uns sofort die Drachkowitsch-Fraktion oder sonstige Köderfischzupfer unterwegs.

Rein rechtlich war natürlich nichts einzuwenden, wenn du statt Gummiwurm nen echten Wurm angeboten hast.

Im FV-MFr wurde jetzt nach dem Hase-Igel-Prinzip auch das Dropshotangeln während der Raubfischschonzeit explizit verboten.

Bin gespannt, was den Jungs nun als Schlupfloch einfällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also ich finde den "Sport" alles bis zur Grenze ausreizen zu müssen nicht in Ordnung.



Ich finde sinnlose Verbote nicht Ordnung, die zum ausreizen aufreizen..

Mehr Verbot bedeutet AUTOMATISCH immer mehr Verstösse, was wieder neue Verbote nach sich zieht.....

Statt dessen mal durchforsten und EINFACHE; VERNÜNFTIGE Regeln aufstellen, wenn man meint, über das Gesetz hinausgehende Regeln zu brauchen für sein Gewässer/gegen Angler.

Zurück zu meiner These :


> *Beides stimmt in meinen Augen, je nach Situation.*



Es gibt eben auf beiden Seiten solche und solche....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Thomas, es ist ja schön wenn du an das gute im Menschen glaubst|engel:|engel:|engel:.


Wie die meisten Menschen geh ich halt von mir selber aus....
:g:g:g


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hallo,



> Ich finde sinnlose Verbote nicht Ordnung, die zum ausreizen aufreizen.



Hängt halt immer von der persönlichen Einstellung ab, was als sinnvoll empfunden wird oder nicht.

Da klaffen oft Welten auseinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GANZ genau!! 
Mein Reden!!!
Idioten gibt *auf beiden Seiten* genügend...

Daher:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zurück zu meiner These :
> 
> 
> > *Beides stimmt in meinen Augen, je nach Situation.*


----------



## Tobias85 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da wäre bei uns sofort die Drachkowitsch-Fraktion oder sonstige Köderfischzupfer unterwegs.
> 
> Rein rechtlich war natürlich nichts einzuwenden, wenn du statt Gummiwurm nen echten Wurm angeboten hast.
> 
> ...



Deswegen haben wir in unseren Hecht- und Zandergewässern ein Verbot von Kunstködern UND Köderfisch. Ich hatte mich wegen Dropshot mit Wurm in der Schonzeit extra erkundigt beim Sprechtag und mir wurde dann gesagt, das geht klar.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@ Thomas

Wie beurteilst Du die im Eingangspost genannten Beispiele?

Überwiegend sinnlose Verbote oder eher übertriebenes Ausreizen?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich suche gerne in den Erlaubnisscheinen nach Grauzonen und Schlupflöchern, einfach weil es mich interessiert in wie weit sich da jemand Gedanken gemacht hat. Wenn man selber schonmal in der Situation war, einen Erlaubnisschein formulieren zu müssen findet man sowas halt irgendwie interessant  

Grundsätzlich ist es ganz einfach:
Wenn ein Regelung für den der sie befolgen soll plausibel ist, dann ist die Chance dass er sie befolgt auch höher. 

Ein schönes Beispiel für die Schlupflöcher sind auch Boilie-Verbote.
In einem Erlaubnisschein stand früher "Außer Boilie, ist jeder sportliche Köder erlaubt". 

Da gings dann los. Ist ein Pop-up ein Boilie? Ist ein Dumble ein Boilie? Sind Boilies die in Pelletform gefertigt sind Boilies? 

Ein ewiges Hickhack zwischen den jungen Wilden und den alten Hasen  

Irgendwann wurde das Verbot gestrichen - und schwupps war plötzlich der ganze Zank vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wurde das Verbot gestrichen - und schwupps war plötzlich der ganze Zank vorbei.



bis auf ein paar Traditionalisten, die gegen grundsätzlich gegen alles sind, was  nach dem Wurm als Köder kam oder womit andere mehr Fische als sie, max. 20 m vom Vereinsheim weg, fangen ;-)))


----------



## geomas (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es ganz einfach:
> Wenn ein Regelung für den der sie befolgen soll plausibel ist, dann ist die Chance dass er sie befolgt auch höher.
> ...



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.


Ich versuche einfach, einen Rest an „Gutem Menschenverstand” mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Irgendwann wurde das Verbot gestrichen - und schwupps war plötzlich der ganze Zank vorbei.



Ist wahrscheinlich eher eine Ausnahme. Meist werden Verbote dannn halt immer weiter verschärft.

Ich persönlich fände es zwar nicht gut, wenn wegen der Schlupflochangler die "Fliegenstrecke" ausgelöst würde und auch dort wieder mit Grundmontagen und Natürködern gefischt werden dürfte.

Aber da gibt es sicher genügend Kollegen, die das ganz anders sehen würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

schon ein bisschen her, beschreibts FÜR MICH PERSÖNLICH (und soll nicht als allgemeingültig gesehen/verstanden werden)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November
> 
> *Freier Angler​*Das nachfolgend Geschriebene ist keine Anleitung, keine Aufforderung, kein Aufhetzen – jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich...
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde sinnlose Verbote nicht Ordnung, die zum ausreizen aufreizen..
> 
> Mehr Verbot bedeutet AUTOMATISCH immer mehr Verstösse, was wieder neue Verbote nach sich zieht.....
> 
> Statt dessen mal durchforsten und EINFACHE; VERNÜNFTIGE Regeln aufstellen, wenn man meint, über das Gesetz hinausgehende Regeln zu brauchen für sein Gewässer/gegen Angler.



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, Untermaßige oder anders Geschützte Fische dürfen nicht gefangen werden.
Das reicht eigentlich,...aber nur eigentlich.
Den Meisten ist nicht einmal klar, das sie das eigentlich Selbst sicherstellen müssen.

Viel Spaß bei Durchsetzen.

Denn es finden sich ja reichlich Menschen die für alles und Alle immer öfter Entschuldigungen finden und Milde vertreten.

Besser wäre es bestimmte Vollpfosten....durchaus endgültig ins Abseits zu stellen, wenn sie dann gar noch darüber stolz in Angelmedien berichten.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich kenne ein Gewässer, bei dem explizit alle Fütterhilfen verboten sind. Das stört allerdings weder die Fraktion Boilierohr noch die Körbchenschmeisser und es wird geduldet. Ebenso die Futtermenge: *grundsätzlich* ein Kg pro Tag und Nase bedeutet a) das es durchaus ausnahmen geben kann und b) der Beutel mit nicht angelfertigem Futter im Carryall bleibt.
Nicht immer schön aber wer ohne Sünde ist finanziere mir mein Hobby (oder so)


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@sharpo



> Was nicht Verboten ist, ist grundsätzlich erlaubt.



Sehe ich nicht so.

Wenn in der Fliegenstrecke nur Fliegenrute mit Fliegenrolle und Fliegenschnur mit künstlichen Fliegen an unbeschwerten Vorfächern erlaubt sind, wäre für mich das Fischen mit Tiroler Hölzl und Gulp-Ködern trotzdem verboten. Auch wenn es gar nicht erwähnt wurde.

Aber natürlich kann man immer diskutieren.

Regeln braucht man halt immer dann, wenn zuviele individuelle Meinungen/Auslegungen aufeindertreffen.

Ich bin nach langen Jahren Wartezeit in kleinen Verein aufgenommen worden, wo man nur mit zwei Bürgen überhaupt auf die Warteliste kommt und nach einem Probejahr erst Vollmitglied wird.

Der kommt mit einem Minimum an Regeln aus und dort wurden seit Jahren keine Verstöße registriert.

In meinem Stammverein mit 1000 Mitgliedern werden die Verbote regelmäßig  aktualsiert und erweitert.Trotzdem wird jedes Jahr ne Anzahl von Mitgliedern abgestraft bis hin zum Ausschluss. Da sind die Grauzonen gar nicht dabei.


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



geomas schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich vertrete diese Meinung ebenfalls man muss nicht übertreiben... eine „eigenauslegung“ würde ich mir bei folgendem Beispiel erlauben 

Drobshot auf barsch mit kleinst Gummis während der Hecht Schonzeit,
Liegt aber daran das ich mir die sehr wenigen angeltage im Jahr gut einteilen muss

...bitte nicht abschlachten Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



elranchero schrieb:


> ...bitte nicht abschlachten Danke



Die Barsche??????

Steht dann auf dem Erlaubnisschein was von "kein Spinnfischen während der Hechtschonzeit" oder nicht?

Wenn nichts draufsteht, wäre es m.E.  keine Grauzone.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ist das Grauzone oder Schlupfloch oder was ganz anderes?

An einem See mit Anfütterverbot stand jemand mit Futtereimer und Schaufel am Ufer und hat ordentlich Partikel reingeballert. Ich kam zufällig mit der Spinnrute vorbei und habe ihn gefragt ob er sich keine Sorgen macht, dass ihn da jemand anmeckert. Da meinter er ganz locker: 
"Warum? Ich bin doch nicht als Angler hier. Ich füttere Wasservögel."


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> "Warum? Ich bin doch nicht als Angler hier. Ich füttere Wasservögel."




Zu gut - ein NABU-Mann...


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Barsche??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nee schlimmer schau unter 8.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @sharpo
> Sehe ich nicht so.
> 
> Wenn in der Fliegenstrecke nur Fliegenrute mit Fliegenrolle und Fliegenschnur mit künstlichen Fliegen an unbeschwerten Vorfächern erlaubt sind, wäre für mich das Fischen mit Tiroler Hölzl und Gulp-Ködern trotzdem verboten. Auch wenn es gar nicht erwähnt wurde.
> ...




Dein Thema Bellyboot.
In diesem Wort ist der Begriff Boot.
Die Defintion Boot lautet kleines Wasserfahrzeug.
Ein Fahrzeug dient dem Transport von Personen.
Somit ist ein Bellyboot, eine Wathilfe ein Boot und nicht erlaubt. Somit keine Grauzone.
Das es einige Angler ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Begriffen u. Definition haben ...ist mir mittlerweile schon aufgefallen.  

Man kann natürlich Lücken in den Vorschriften schliessen. 
Machen unsere Gesetzgeber regelmäßig.

Und wenn Angelvereine, Bewirtschafter ebenso Begriffsschwierigkeiten haben...sorry, der Angler kann keine Gedanken lesen um zu Wissen was der Bewirtschafter möchte bzw. nicht möchte.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@Franz

Hat der junge Mann mit der Diem-Jacke zu mir auch gesagt, als er damals am Igelsbachsee ca. 20 m neben meinem Angelplatz ein paar Kilos Boilies versenkt hat.

Fand ich persönlich jetzt nicht heldenhaft. Ich hab beim Angeln gerne meine Ruhe und beim Schleienangeln ganz besonders.

Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach nix mehr Grauzone sondern ganz bewußter Verstoß und rücksichtsloses Verhalten.


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



elranchero schrieb:


> Nee schlimmer schau unter 8.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk











Bild brauchen wir ja auch noch 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@elranchero

Dann hättest Du bei einer Kontrolle wohl schlechte Karten.

Aber Abschlachten wäre nach Art 2 Abs2 GG verboten


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Nächstes Beispiel. 

Offenes Feuer ist verboten.

Ist es ein Schlupfloch wenn man einen Gaskocher benutzt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



geomas schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.
> 
> 
> Ich versuche einfach, einen Rest an „Gutem Menschenverstand” mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.



Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist für jeden etwas anderes.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist für jeden etwas anderes.



Das liegt nur daran, weil ihn fast niemand erlebt hat


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Zitat von *Franz_16* 

 
_Ist das Grauzone oder Schlupfloch oder was ganz anderes?

An einem See mit Anfütterverbot stand jemand mit Futtereimer und  Schaufel am Ufer und hat ordentlich Partikel reingeballert. Ich kam  zufällig mit der Spinnrute vorbei und habe ihn gefragt ob er sich keine  Sorgen macht, dass ihn da jemand anmeckert. Da meinter er ganz locker: 
"Warum? Ich bin doch nicht als Angler hier. Ich füttere Wasservögel."_
_
_
_Naja, wenn das Füttern von Wasservögeln in der Gemeindeordnung erlaubt bzw. nicht verboten ist..
Er keine Angelpapiere oder Erlaubnis hat...

Wäre nicht das Erstemal, dass Nichtangler mehr Befugnisse am Gewässer haben als Angler.



_


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Und das Allerschlimmste ist, je mehr Idioten meinen, sich über die Einschränkungen hinwegsetzen zu müssen, um so schärfer werden die beim nächsten mal.
> Irgendwann gibts dann komplettes Angel- und Gewässerbetretungsverbot in Schonzeiten....



Und da ist der Fehler im System! Die Strafen müssten erhöht werden, für diejenigen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Wird ja in allen anderen Lebensbereichen auch so gemacht- nur nicht beim Angeln. Da werden die Einschränkungen mehr und alle Angler pauschal bestraft...


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ich vertrete diese Meinung ebenfalls man muss nicht übertreiben... eine „eigenauslegung“ würde ich mir bei folgendem Beispiel erlauben
> 
> Drobshot auf barsch mit kleinst Gummis während der Hecht Schonzeit,



In der letzten Schonzeit wurde ich zwei mal kontrolliert und beide male wollten sie den Köder sehen und als da ein Wurm an der Wasseroberfläche auftauchte war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Wäre nicht das Erstemal, dass Nichtangler mehr Befugnisse am Gewässer haben als Angler.



Du meinst sowas?


----------



## Fruehling (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas?



Da fehlt sicher nur ein "auch", Franz...


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Auf meinem Erlaubnisschein stehen ein Haufen Verbote wo von ich auf einige echt sch..... ,  Verbot von Hangranaten ist nicht dabei - - nun weiß ich nicht wo ich welche bekomme 
 Aber wir haben gerade auch das Thema "Waidgerechtigkeit "
 das heißt für mich das ich Zandern in der Schonzeit überhaupt nicht nachstelle , oder mit irgend einem Wurm am Haken in einem Salmonidengewässer rumfuhrwerke ,
 da ist die Fliegenpeitsche das A&O und sonst nix . #6
 Wir haben ein sehr Schönes Hobby bei dem wir sogar unseren Erfolg aufessen können (wenn wir wollen )aber wir müssen nicht davon Leben .
 Denkt mal drüber nach #c ob ihr jedes Schlupfloch nutzt 
 das der Kartenaussteller offen gelassen hat !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



thanatos schrieb:


> oder mit irgend einem Wurm am Haken in einem Salmonidengewässer rumfuhrwerke ,
> da ist die Fliegenpeitsche das A&O und sonst nix . #6!



Heist für mich an einem Salmonidengewässer darf sich nur die Anglerelite austoben! #6#q


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Das aller grösste Schlupfloch was jeder von uns nutzt, nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist ANGELN.
Das Schlupfloch vernünftiger Grund. 
Vernünftiger Grund ist nicht definiert.

Muss man dies ausnutzen?  :g|kopfkrat:#2:

Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt ja > Fisch im Supermarktz kaufen.
Aus kontrolliertem Anbau...äh Fang, "nachhaltig zertifiziert"  (lol)  etc. blablabla..


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> ...und wieder einer, ders nicht verstanden hat.... weiter so#q



Mach Dir mal keine Sorge um das, was ich verstehe oder nicht verstehe.

Fakt ist einfach: Verboten ist was verboten geschrieben steht.
Und nicht das was jeder einzelne Angler meint zu tun hat oder auch nicht.

Wenn Hecht Zander Schonzeit haben, kann ich auf Barsch oder andere Fische angeln.
Das hat nix mit Grauzone zu tun um eure "Edelfische" besonderen Schutz zu kommen zu lassen.
Und wer Begriffe nicht korrekt definiert,....Bellyboot als Wathilfe...oder NUR Fliegenrute...und dann meint mit anderen Angelmethoden angeln zu müssen. Ist keine Grauzone. Sondern klar ein Verstoss gegen ein Verbot.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist eine sehr unreife Einstellung ohne Horizont und Blick auf die Konsequenzen.
> Das ist auch der Grund, wieso es immer mehr Verbote und Gesetze gibt, weil der denkende Mensch halt leider doch zu blöde und egoistisch ist.
> 
> 
> Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand hier anders dargestellt hat.



Nöö, das ist Freiheit in einem freien Land.

Jedes Handeln zieht Konsequezen nach sich, selbst nicht handeln.

Was ist wenn diese Grauzonen genau so von den Bewirtschaftern gewollt sind?
Diese eine Möglichkeit man euch geben will?

Wer Boillies verbietet, will dieser auch Pellets verbieten?  Ist dies so?
Kunstköderverbot in der Schonzeit? Möchte der Bewirtschafter das Angeln in der Schonzeit auf diese Fisch nun verbieten oder lässt er das Angeln mit Naturködern nun zu? 
Betrete ich nun eine Grauzone wenn ich mit Naturködern diesen geschonten Fisch beangel? 
Oder ist es vom Bewirtschafter geduldt bzw sogar gewünscht?
Wenn der Bewirtschafter das gezielte Angeln auf diese Fische verbieten möchte, kann man dies ganz klar zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Leider führt zu viel Freiheit dazu, dass man diese um so mehr einschränken muss, weil zu viele nicht verantwortungsvoll mit ihrer Freiheit umgehen können.
> Deine Freiheit hört nämlich da auf, wo du die der anderen einschränkst. Mal so ganz grob...
> 
> *Und ja, eigentlich müsste es ausreichen, reinzuschreiben, dass in der Schonzeit Angeltechniken zu vermeiden sind, bei denen die geschonten Fische anbeißen können.* Aber da würden ja Leute wie Du wieder losschreien, dass das viel zu unbestimmt ist, und sie genaue Regeln brauchen. ...die sie dann wieder auf vermeintliche Schlupflöcher zerpflücken und sagen dass man ihnen nichts vorschreiben soll, weil sie selber viel schlauer sind.#q#q#q



lol
Ich schränke doch mit erlaubtem Handeln niemand anderes ein?
Was schreibst Du für einen Stuss?

In der Regel stehen in unseren Gesetzen Verbote und nicht was erlaubt ist.
Und was dort nicht Verboten ist, ist keine Grauzone wenn ich ich den Umkehrschluss davon nutze.

Und das Fettgedruckte...ist kein Verbot.
Sondern unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt.

Verstehst es offenbar immer noch nicht ..

Du gehörst offenbar auch zu den Menschen die sich immer schön anpassen um ja nicht irgendwo anzuecken. Es könnte ja Konsequenzen haben.
Immer schön geschmiert durchs Leben.

Langweilig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Bevor hier engagierte Diskutanten (lobenswert) in der Emotion aneinander geraten:
An den Ton denken, nicht persönlich werden.

DABKE!!!


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Davon ab, was beschwert man sich über das Ausnutzen diverser angeblicher "Grauzonen"?
Wenn daraus später ein Verbot wird, kommt es euch doch entgegen. 
Dürfte euch doch gar nicht jucken dieses Verbot.
Ihr nutzt diese "Zone" doch eh nicht.
Für euch ist das eine Grauzone welche man mit vernünftigen Menschenverstand eh nicht nutzen tut.

Also was soll der Quark?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> lol
> Ich schränke doch mit erlaubtem Handeln niemand anderes ein?
> Was schreibst Du für einen Stuss?
> 
> ...



Genau solche Ansichten, wie du sie hier vermittelst, führen zu immer ausführlicheren und umfangreichen (teils abstrusen) Verbotslisten. 

Viele Vereinsvorstände sind weder Germanisten noch Rechtsanwälte. Will der Verein also das Anfüttern mit Futterbooten verbieten, schreibt er das in seine Satzung. Spitzfindige kommen dann mit einer Drohne um die Ecke. Steht ja nicht in der Satzung. Und schon beginnt der Hase-Igel-Wettkampf.

Als Gewässerwart sage ich dir eines: Wenn die Nummer bei mir im Verein jemand so durchzieht, bekommt der gewaltigen Ärger mit mir. Das läuft dann halt wie auf der Arbeit: Wen man loswerden will, wird man los. Und den nimmt auch kein anderer Verein mehr auf. 

Der richtige Weg ist es, solche Verbote zu hinterfragen. Öffentlich bei der Mitgliederversammlung, Antrag auf der Hauptversammlung stellen oder Vorstand/Gewässerwart nach den Hintergründen fragen. 

Nehmen wir das Thema Köderverbote: Wenn der Angler weiß, dass die Fischereibehörde keine Ausweitung der Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander zulässt, aber der Verein die Möglichkeit hat, bestimmte Köder zu verbieten, reift vielleicht das Verständnis, warum solche Verbote in der Satzung stehen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau solche Ansichten, wie du sie hier vermittelst, führen zu immer ausführlicheren und umfangreichen (teils abstrusen) Verbotslisten.
> 
> Viele Vereinsvorstände sind weder Germanisten noch Rechtsanwälte. Will der Verein also das Anfüttern mit Futterbooten verbieten, schreibt er das in seine Satzung. Spitzfindige kommen dann mit einer Drohne um die Ecke. Steht ja nicht in der Satzung. Und schon beginnt der Hase-Igel-Wettkampf.
> 
> ...




Es liegt eher daran das Duu ..sorry keine Ahnung von Drohnen hast.


https://www.drohnen.de/vorschriften-genehigungen-fuer-die-nutzung-von-drohnen-und-multicoptern/



In den seltesten Fällen Bedarf es ein Anfütterverbot mit Drohnen.

Davon ab, auch wenn es in Deinen Augen nicht Waidgerecht ist, schreib es doch in die Gewässerordnung.
Oder sind Dir die drei Zeilen zu viel Arbeit?
[*]Ich mein, man kann ja auch unsere Gesetze alle abschaffen bis auf das Grundgesetz und auf den gesunden Menschenverstand hoffen.
[/LIST]
Als Bewirtschafter muss man mit der Zeit gehen.
Dazu gehört auch ein Unterwasser- Drohnen- Verbot.
Die Zeit bleibt halt nicht stehen...


https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...m-angelmarkt-der-powerray-unterwasser-drohne/

lol

(oder ist man für das Hobby schon zu alt ?)


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Bei uns wird das so gehanhabt:
Wenn ein(e)Angler(in) meint die Vorgaben nicht zuverstehen gibt es einen Eintrag in die Angelkarte. 
Beim 2. male ist die Karte weg. Dummes Gerede dazu, Sperre für einige Jahre keine Angelkarte mehr, bei Härtefällen lebenslang.
Alles praktiziert und umgesetzt. Nach dem 1. Eintrag gibt es nahezu keine 2. Fälle.

Es gab auch schon Fälle wo die Formulierung nicht klar war. Da gehts dann ohne Strafe aber die Formulierung wird geändert.


----------



## heinzi (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@Sharpo
_In der Regel stehen in unseren Gesetzen Verbote und nicht was erlaubt ist.
Und was dort nicht Verboten ist, ist keine Grauzone wenn ich ich den Umkehrschluss davon nutze._

Ich denke das dies zu einfach ist. 
Es steht nirgendwo das ich nicht in den Flur des Finanzamtes pinkeln darf, wobei ich das manchmal gerne machen möchte, machen würde ich es dennoch nicht. Irgendwie sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand, dass das nicht richtig wäre.  
In dem Sinne betrachte ich auch dieses Thema hier.#h


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Der richtige Weg ist es, solche Verbote zu hinterfragen. Öffentlich bei der Mitgliederversammlung, Antrag auf der Hauptversammlung stellen oder Vorstand/Gewässerwart nach den Hintergründen fragen.
> 
> Nehmen wir das Thema Köderverbote: Wenn der Angler weiß, dass die Fischereibehörde keine Ausweitung der Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander zulässt, aber der Verein die Möglichkeit hat, bestimmte Köder zu verbieten, reift vielleicht das Verständnis, warum solche Verbote in der Satzung stehen.



Da sind wir wieder am Punkt. Regeln müssen im Idealfall für den der sie befolgen soll irgendwie plausibel sein. Ich sehe das aber keineswegs als eine Bringschuld vom Angler - da muss auch der Bewirtschafter/Verein bemüht sein zu kommunizieren.

Es sind hier z.B. die vom Verein bestellten Fischereiaufseher die hier ganz wertvolle "Kommunikationsarbeit" leisten können. 
Denn die erreichen halt auch Angler die keinen Bock auf JHV haben


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



heinzi schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> _In der Regel stehen in unseren Gesetzen Verbote und nicht was erlaubt ist.
> Und was dort nicht Verboten ist, ist keine Grauzone wenn ich ich den Umkehrschluss davon nutze._
> 
> ...



Naja, aber es steht sicherlich in der Gemeindeordnung oder sonst wo, das Du in der Öffentlichkeit nicht urinieren darfst.
Somit auch nicht im Flur (was öffentlich wäre) des Finanzamtes.

Sollte es nicht darin stehen, bekommst Du auch keine Anklage wegen urinieren auf den Flur des Finanzamtes sondern eher wegen Sachbeschädigung.
lol

So ein Borussenspieler soll das im Hotel gemacht haben....


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



west1 schrieb:


> Heist für mich an einem Salmonidengewässer darf sich nur die Anglerelite austoben! #6#q



Hallo,

hat nichts mit Elite zu tun, sondern mit der Empfindlichkeit der Forellen. Packt eine Forelle einen Naturköder ist es mit dem Zurücksetzen meist vorbei, da die in aller Regel schwer verletzt sind. Ist nun mal ein Raubfisch und greift dementsprechend beherzt zu. Das und nur das ist der Grund, dass man im In- und Ausland an die guten Salmoidengewässer eben nur mit der Fliege und ohne oder mit angedrücktem Widerhaken ran darf, da hier eben die Verletzung minimiert wird.|wavey:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder am Punkt. Regeln müssen im Idealfall für den der sie befolgen soll irgendwie plausibel sein. Ich sehe das aber keineswegs als eine Bringschuld vom Angler - da muss auch der Bewirtschafter/Verein bemüht sein zu kommunizieren.
> 
> Es sind hier z.B. die vom Verein bestellten Fischereiaufseher die hier ganz wertvolle "Kommunikationsarbeit" leisten können.
> Denn die erreichen halt auch Angler die keinen Bock auf JHV haben



Und nicht jeder Blödsinn muss seperat auf irgendwelchen Scheinen nochmals verboten werden wenn es dafür bereits anderswo Verbote gibt.
Man brauch kein Anfütterungsverbot mit Drohnen im Natuschutzgebiet. Der Einsatz von Drohnen im Naturschutzgebiet ist bereits verboten. 

Auch muss man nicht Verbote von Bewirtschaftern künstlich persönlich ausdehnen. Wie ich schon sagte, auch der Bewirtschafter kann Lücken bewusst zu lassen.
Dies kann er dann zwar auch so schriftl. kommunizieren...aber mal ehrlich...wie lang soll der Zettel denn noch werden?
Sind nur Angler so doof? Offenbar!

Brauchen wir nun auch zu den Verbotsschildern noch Erlaubtschilder?


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Und zu den Drohnen, um klar zu machen das es kein Anfütterungsverbot bedarf, keine Grauzone ist..

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/luftvo_2015/__13.html

*Luftverkehrs-Ordnung (LuftVO)
§ 13 Abwerfen von Gegenständen oder sonstigen Stoffen*

  (1) *Das Abwerfen  oder Ablassen von Gegenständen oder sonstigen Stoffen aus oder von  Luftfahrzeugen ist verboten. *Dies gilt nicht für Ballast in Form von  Wasser oder feinem Sand, Treibstoffe, Schleppseile, Schleppbanner und  ähnliche Gegenstände, wenn sie an Stellen abgeworfen oder abgelassen  werden, an denen eine Gefahr für Personen oder Sachen nicht besteht.
(2)  Die örtlich zuständige Luftfahrtbehörde des Landes kann Ausnahmen von  dem Verbot nach Absatz 1 Satz 1 zulassen, wenn eine Gefahr für Personen  oder Sachen nicht besteht.
(3) Das Abwerfen  von Post regelt das Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Energie oder  die von ihm bestimmte Stelle im Einvernehmen mit der zuständigen  Luftfahrtbehörde des Landes.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man brauch kein Anfütterungsverbot mit Drohnen im Natuschutzgebiet. Der Einsatz von Drohnen im Naturschutzgebiet ist bereits verboten.



Drohnen sind auf zwei Erlaubnisscheinen seit diesem Jahr verboten. Hier ging es weniger um das Anfüttern, denn das ist dort sowieso verboten.
Die Drohnen wurden scheinbar dazu benutzt, die Köder in verbotenen Bereichen abzulegen. Was von Land aus wahrscheinlich nicht immer einfach zu beweisen ist. 

Die betroffenen Gewässer sind übrigens keine Naturschutzgebiete.



> hat nichts mit Elite zu tun, sondern mit der Empfindlichkeit der Forellen.



Versuch mal einem Nichtfliegenfischer zu erklären, warum eine an der Flugangel angebotene Fliege oder Nymphe fischschonender ist, als wenn es mit Wasserkugel, Tiroler Hölzl o.ä. geschieht. Da käme ich in Schwierigkeiten.

 ich käme jetzt trotzdem nicht auf die Idee, bei "nur mit unbeschwertem Vorfach" plötzlich Blei direkt  auf die Fliegenschnur zu montieren.



> Wie ich schon sagte, auch der Bewirtschafter kann Lücken bewusst zu lassen.



Dann wären wir wieder bei der Frage der richtigen Kommunikation.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Wen man loswerden will, wird man los. Und den nimmt auch kein anderer Verein mehr auf.



Da würde ich für meinen Stammverein nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen.
Wenn ich überlege was da in den letzten Jahren so abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@fishhawk..

schau mal einen Beitrag höher. Dieses Drohnenverbot könnt ihr streichen.
§13 LuftVo
Und wenn das Teil nur 1mm vor dem Boden den Haken ablegt/ abwirft.


Zitat:"Dann wären wir wieder bei der Frage der richtigen Kommunikation."

Ich sagte ja schon, wenn Bewirtschafter und oder Angler mit Begriffsdefinitionen ihre Schwierigkeiten haben, wird es schwierig.

Auch wenn Angler versuchen aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen..
Oft ist es auch genauso gemeint wie geschrieben.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat nichts mit Elite zu tun, sondern mit der Empfindlichkeit der Forellen. Packt eine Forelle einen Naturköder ist es mit dem Zurücksetzen meist vorbei, da die in aller Regel schwer verletzt sind.



Ich kann zum Glück in ein paar Bächen auf Forellen angeln und pro Bach drei Forellen an einem Tag der Woche fangen. Wo es geht angle ich mit Wobbler oder Spinner wo das nicht geht mit Wurm und an sämtlichen Haken ist der Wiederhaken angedrückt.
Ob du jetzt glaubst oder auch nicht #c mit meiner Wurmmontage verangle ich keine Forellen und falls es doch mal eine geben sollte  zählt die als gefangener Fisch.
Zum Glück gibts noch Vereine mit deren Bestimmungen so gut wie jeder Angler leben kann.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Und wenn das Teil nur 1mm vor dem Boden den Haken ablegt/ abwirft.



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Montagen dann eben übers Wasser geschleppt werden.

Außerdem sind Verstöße gegen die Gewässerordnung leichter sanktionierbar als bei Gesetzesverstößen oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten.

Deshalb stehen wahrscheinlich immer mehr Dinge im Erlaubnisschein, die eigentlich eh schon in Gesetzen oder Verordnungen geregelt sind.

Wie z.B. "die Fanggeräte sind ständig zu beaufsichtigen".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es liegt eher daran das Duu ..sorry keine Ahnung von Drohnen hast.
> 
> 
> https://www.drohnen.de/vorschriften-genehigungen-fuer-die-nutzung-von-drohnen-und-multicoptern/



Juckt bzgl. Anfüttern in der Praxis kein Schwein. Drohnenbau-Lindner vertickt das Zeug hervorragend: https://www.ebay.de/itm/X4-GPS-Vide...187169?hash=item3f90514e21:g:-EkAAOSwdnBaMjol

Mehrere mir bekannte Angler nutzen das Teil.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Bei uns wird das so gehanhabt:
> Wenn ein(e)Angler(in) meint die Vorgaben nicht zuverstehen gibt es einen Eintrag in die Angelkarte.
> Beim 2. male ist die Karte weg. Dummes Gerede dazu, Sperre für einige Jahre keine Angelkarte mehr, bei Härtefällen lebenslang.
> Alles praktiziert und umgesetzt. Nach dem 1. Eintrag gibt es nahezu keine 2. Fälle.



Laut meinen Informationen wurden allein in Mittelfranken dieses Jahr seitens der Angler mehr als 20 Gerichtsverfahren gegen ihre Angelvereine angestrengt. Und wenn Dinge nicht gerichtsfest belegt sind (mein Beispiel mit den Futterbooten und den Drohnen) wird es für den Verein ggf. teuer und der Quertreiber ist immer noch Mitglied.

Den Stress will ich als Vorstand nicht haben. Das löst man smarter, es sei denn, der Verstoß ist wasserdicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor hier engagierte Diskutanten (lobenswert) in der Emotion aneinander geraten:
> An den Ton denken, nicht persönlich werden.
> 
> DABKE!!!


dann eben als Warnung:
Der näxte - egal wer, warum, wer angefangen oder nicht aufhört - kriegt Punkte.

Kindergarten -..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Allerletzte Warnung


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ja ist es, weil man besser ein generelles Kunstköderverbot hätte dann einrichten sollen oder das gezielte Angeln auf Zander und Hecht verbieten.

Somit kann man gezielt diese Wortklauberei aus dem Wege gehen.

Aber offenbar darf man nun mit Blinker, Wobbler und was weiss ich gezielt auf Hecht und Zander.

Ist es so schwer zu verstehen?

Wenn ich solch ein halbgarenes Verbot auf den Weg bringe muss man sich als Gewässerwart etc. nicht wundern.
Dafür kann man dann nicht die Angler verantwortlich machen welche nun den alten Blinker oder Wobbler rauskramen und den Hintergrund nicht kennen.

Wenn man das Angeln nicht will, heisst es Kunstköderverbot oder gezieltes beangeln von Hecht u. Zander verboten.
Falls es nicht schon im Fischereigesetz oder Verordnung steht.

Wie man dies dann schlussendlich nachweisen will....

Wenn ihr nicht eindeutig kommunizieren könnt was ihr wollt, ist es nicht die Schuld des Anglers!

Und dies ist dann nicht Grauzonen ausnutzen, Grenzen ausreizen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

na also, ohne einen anderen anzumachen - geht doch..

Alle so weitermachen, dann kein Problem mit Mod.

Danke..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

und ich sehe es so:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wilhelm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich finde den "Sport" alles bis zur Grenze ausreizen zu müssen nicht in Ordnung.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn daraufhin ein Verantwortlicher ein komplettes Raubfischangelverbot erlässt, zeigt dies eigentlich nur seine Unfähigkeit oder mangelnden Willen sich mit geeigneten Lösungen zu beschäftigen.



Ich könnt verstehen, wenn man dann ein rigoroses Verbot erlässt. Ich würde mich auch nicht am Ring durch die Nase vorführen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich könnt verstehen, wenn man dann ein rigoroses Verbot erlässt. Ich würde mich auch nicht am Ring durch die Nase vorführen lassen.


es geht also nicht um Gewässer, Angler und Fische, sondern ums nicht vorführen lassen von Funktionären?

Hatte ich in der Eingangsfrage anders verstanden...

Dann gibts nur eine Lösung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Statt dessen mal durchforsten und EINFACHE; VERNÜNFTIGE Regeln aufstellen,* wenn man meint, über das Gesetz hinausgehende Regeln zu brauchen für sein Gewässer/gegen Angler.
> 
> ......
> 
> Es gibt eben auf beiden Seiten solche und solche....



Wer Regeln aufstellen will, sollte dazu die rechtliche, soziale und semantische Kompetenz haben, sonst wird das nie was..


----------



## ronram (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Es gibt sinnvolle Regeln und es gibt bürokratische Schikane.

In meiner Jugend war ich in einem Verein, der in der Hechtschonzeit die Verwendung von Kunstködern >5cm untersagt hat. Das war ok. Auf Barsch konnte man mit 4,5cm Ködern immer noch. Zwar musste man (gerade als junger Angler) von Zeit zu Zeit dem ein oder anderen älteren Moralapostel die Gewässerordnung erklären, aber sonst war das recht harmlos.

Gefangene Döbel sind zu entnehmen... Diese Regel war natürlich nicht so schön. Auf meine Nachfrage, ob das eine Hegemaßnahme sei, musste ich leider mit einem konsequenten Zurücksetzen aller unbeabsichtigt gefangener Döbel reagieren. Mir konnte man nämlich keine konkrete Antwort geben und ich werde den Teufel tun und einen Fisch töten, mit dem ich überhaupt gar nichts anfangen kann und dessen Entnahme nicht mit der puren Entnahme begründet werden kann. 
Klar, macht der Fischereiberechtigte seine eigenen Regeln, aber auch die haben Grenzen. Mag der Verein keine Döbel in seinem Fluss, hat die Döbelentnahme aber in keiner Weise als Hegemaßnahme festgelegt, dann kann mich der Verein mal. Ganz einfach. Pech.

Und jetzt angel ich am Rhein (NRW).
Hier darf ich das ganze Jahr über Barsche fangen...
Und ich muss auch keinen Kescher mitführen...
Das ruft schonmal die moralisch Überlegenen auf den Plan. 
Erlebt man hier häufiger. Damit lernt man aber auch umzugehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Erlaubtes Fanggerät:

Friedfische, Aale, Quappen, Salmoniden: 
2 Handangeln

Raubfische:
1 Handangel 

--
Bei diesem Regelwerk eine "tote Rute" mit Köfi auf Hecht auslegen. 
Mit der 2. Rute aktiv mit einem 3er Mepps auf Forellen angeln. 

Wie beurteilt ihr sowas?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben.

Wenn die Verwendung von Gummifischen verboten ist, und da erklärt mir jemand, das sei schließlich kein Gummifisch sondern ein Gummikrebs, dann braucht es keine semantische Kompetenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> dann braucht es keine semantische Kompetenz.


Doch. 
Scheinbar schon
Kunstköder
Gummiköder
je nachdem, was man warum nicht will...




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Erlaubtes Fanggerät:
> 
> Friedfische, Aale, Quappen, Salmoniden:
> 2 Handangeln
> ...


Da darf man mit 3 Ruten angeln, ist doch klar..
:q:q:q


----------



## geomas (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Erlaubtes Fanggerät:
> 
> Friedfische, Aale, Quappen, Salmoniden:
> 2 Handangeln
> ...



Mein Rest an „gesundem Menschenverstand” würde „NÖ! Also so gehts nicht.” sagen. 
Bei fragwürdigen Formulierungen in der Gewässerordnung versuche ich den Sinn hinter dem Passus zu ergründen, entweder durch Nachfragen (ist hier schwierig) oder eben durch Nachdenken...


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

ich suche nicht nach schlupflöchern.
finde mich aber zu oft in grauzonen.
dropshot ist so ein thema. köderverbot ist immer kukö.
wurm?
geht, geht nicht?

wenns das modische, oft blöde denglisch nicht gäbe, dann gäbs auch mehr klarheit (jaja, keine schwere kindheit aber kommunikationswissenschaften...)

geht sehr oft um sprache: um sich evtl. zu verstehen bedarf es auf jeden fall eines gemeinsamen zeichenvorrats (pool).

bitte, wo haben wir den, wenn die einen dropshot mit konservativem köder (wurm) praktizieren und die andern (ich z.b.) mit wurm spürangele?

spürangelei verboten hab ich noch nie gelesen.

ist echt n kack, welche koryphäen bei vereinen und höher regeln formulieren - und oftmals wirklich der strukturierten differenzierten deutschen sprache hilflos gegenüber stehen.


aber wenn ich so an meinen leider nicht mehr verortbaren lieblingströöt im AB denke, dann muss ich doch schmunzelnd an mein köpfchen fassen: da gings um nen mit köfis im eimer ertappten  ABler, der gegen argumentierte, dass die fast erstickten fische * eigentlich* tot wären, also angeln mit lebendem nicht angekreidet werden könne... 


"eigentlich tot", intellelle spitzenleistung. dem würde ein baustrahler keinen graubereich erleuchten


oops, fast vergessen: dropshot (hyper hyper) hieß früher nicht nur spürangelei - sondern wurde erflogreich ausgeübt - auf alle fische!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Folgendes Beispiel: Ich habe im Juni vor einge Jahren mal mit Tauwurm und Dropshot gefischt. Da kam ein Hobbyblockwart des Weges und meinte, das sei verboten, es handle sich ja um Spinfischen. Im Erlaunnisschein stand aber explizit Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern (wegen der Zanderschonzeit). Nun, ich fühlte mich im Recht, denn die Dropshotangelei mit Tauwurm verstiess wohl nicht gegen den Sinn und Zweck des Verbots.



Siehst du, deswegen steht in der Lfvo von RLP noch der Zusatz "...und Systeme..." und damit hat sich das DS Fischen mit Tauwurm auch schon (richtigerweise) erledigt weil man damit neben Barschen auch ganz toll Zanderböcke vom Nest klauben kann.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das Bootsfischen ist verboten  = Bellyboot ist kein Boot sondern eine Wathilfe.


 Das ist (auch nach Ansicht der WaPo) ein Boot und Folgerichtig benötigt man in RLP in unserem Rheinabschnitt auch dafür einen Nachenschein.

Regeln sind nun mal da und wenn jemanden eine Regel stört kann er sie hinterfragen und alles daran setzen diese zu ändern oder abzuschaffen.
Aber dazu müßte man sich ja leider engagieren und mit Amtspersonen herumschlagen - deswegen haben da halt manche keine Lust zu und biegen sich diese zurecht.
Mit der bekannten Folge das noch mehr (unsinnige) Regeln kommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mit der bekannten Folge das noch mehr (unsinnige) Regeln kommen...


In Bürokrateutonien...

Das Problem mit immer neuen, oft sinnfreien Regeln gibts in der Ausbreitung sonst nirgends wie bei uns (weil eben auch so viele Amateure/Ehrenamtler noch zusätzliche Regeln machen).

Woanders in Europa und der Welt sind aber gesetzliche Regelungen nicht nur oft klarer und einfacher, bei nachgewiesenen Verstössen wird man da auch anders bestraft.

Hängt halt alles immer mit allem zusammen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wilhelm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich finde den "Sport" alles bis zur Grenze ausreizen zu müssen nicht in Ordnung.
> ...



Auch nochmal, weils da einfach ein paar nette Beispiele gibt:
[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xAlh9BV1k

Das dazugehörende Thema:
Kuriose Regeln am Wasser


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Meine Meinung:

Je mehr Grauzonen ausgenutzt werden desto mehr und enger Verbote!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Meine Meinung:
Je mehr Verbote kommen, desto eher werden Grauzonen ausgenutzt. 

Und desto mehr Verbote kommen...

Wenn es Bewirtschafter/Verbieter nicht schaffen einfache, sinnvolle, allgemein akzeptierbare UND nachvollziehbare Regeln zu schaffen, wird sich die Spirale so oder so weiterdrehen..

Hat was von Ei und Henne - was war zuerst da???


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Da aber EI und Henne schon da, warum dann noch das Risiko eingehen und für eine Verschärfung sorgen?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Woanders in Europa und der Welt sind aber gesetzliche Regelungen nicht nur oft klarer und einfacher, bei nachgewiesenen Verstössen wird man da auch anders bestraft.



Da ist schon was dran. Auf diese "Spitzfindigkeiten" lässt man sich als Angler manchmal auch deshalb ein, weil man weiß dass es gerade wenn die Sache etwas unklar ist kaum eine scharfe Sanktionierung gibt.

Im Ausland gibts oftmals deutlich weniger Regeln - aber auch saftige Strafen.
Wenn ein 4-stelliger Betrag im Raum steht überlegt man sich vielleicht eher ob man es "drauf ankommen" lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Da aber EI und Henne schon da, warum dann noch das Risiko eingehen und für eine Verschärfung sorgen?


Die kommt ja eh...

Anders gefragt:
Warum machen die Bewirtschafter nicht einfach sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare Regeln statt immer neuer?

Das Schlimme ist ja, dass viele Regeln auch nicht (einfach/leicht) verständlich sind und Angler einfach nicht wissen (können), was das eigentlich bezwecken soll.

Beispiel von Franz ist da klasse:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz_16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erlaubtes Fanggerät:
> ...



Genauso manches Beispiel aus dem Video...

*Es gibt eigentlich KEINE Grauzone.*

Entweder etwas ist erlaubt, oder nicht.

*Und es ist Aufgabe des Bewirtschafters/Verbieters, das EINDEUTIG und KLAR zu formulieren...*

Und wenn ihm da die semantische/juristische/soziale Kompetenz fehlt, muss er es entweder lernen oder jemand beauftragen, der es kann.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da ist schon was dran. Auf diese "Spitzfindigkeiten" lässt man sich als Angler manchmal auch deshalb ein, weil man weiß dass es gerade wenn die Sache etwas unklar ist kaum eine scharfe Sanktionierung gibt.
> 
> Im Ausland gibts oftmals deutlich weniger Regeln - aber auch saftige Strafen.
> Wenn ein 4-stelliger Betrag im Raum steht überlegt man sich vielleicht eher ob man es "drauf ankommen" lässt.



#6#6#6


----------



## smithie (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt dessen mal durchforsten und EINFACHE; VERNÜNFTIGE Regeln aufstellen, wenn man meint, über das Gesetz hinausgehende Regeln zu brauchen für sein Gewässer/gegen Angler.


Hört sich ziemlich einfach und problemlos an, was Du da schreibst.
Hast Du das schonmal versucht oder machen müssen?
Ich glaube nicht, sonst würdest Du das so nicht schreiben!

Dieser "Sport", Schlupflöcher zu finden, obwohl der eigentliche Sinn einer Klausel klar ist, führt zu so manchem "Buch" als Erlaubnisschein.

Dass nicht jede Einschränkung sinnvoll ist ist genauso richtig, wie dass nicht jede Einschränkung sinnlos ist. 

Darum geht es aber nicht. Das kann ich in der Hauptversammlung, wo die Karte ausgegeben wird, klären/abstimmen lassen - hatten wir auch schon, es soll tatsächlich vorkommen, dass auch der Erlaubnisschein Schreibende nicht alles bedenkt. Lustigerweise sind das auch Menschen... Dann gibt's eine Ergänzung und fertig. Dieses Lücken suchen ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Im Ausland gibts oftmals deutlich weniger Regeln - aber auch saftige Strafen.
> Wenn ein 4-stelliger Betrag im Raum steht überlegt man sich vielleicht eher ob man es "drauf ankommen" lässt.



Die Höhe der Strafen ist völlig unerheblich. Das Hauptkriterium für eine wirksame Abschreckung ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden. Dieses Thema ist wissenschaftlich seit langem durch.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Dieser "Sport", Schlupflöcher zu finden, obwohl der eigentliche Sinn einer Klausel klar ist, führt zu so manchem "Buch" als Erlaubnisschein.



Beispiel: Parkplatzsituation ist an vielen Gewässern sehr schwierig. Wir bewegen uns ja meist auf irgendwelchen Feldwegen, kleinen Verbindungsstraßen, es gibt kein Parkhaus am Gewässer usw. 

Das führt mancherorts dazu dass alleine für die "Parkverbotszonen" schon 5 Seiten draufgehen - dann weiß der Angler aber immernoch nicht wo er parken darf. 

Ich hab da aber in einem Erlaubnisschein auch mal eine ziemlich einfache Regelung gelesen:

Parken sie an unseren Gewässern so, dass sie keinen Flurschaden anrichten und keine Wege blockieren. 

Wenn sowas mit einer scharfen Sanktion unterlegt ist kann man dadurch eventuell eine vernünftige Parksituation herbeiführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



smithie schrieb:


> Dieser "Sport", Schlupflöcher zu finden, obwohl der eigentliche Sinn einer Klausel klar ist, führt zu so manchem "Buch" als Erlaubnisschein.


Dennoch bleibe ich dabei:
*Es gibt eigentlich KEINE Grauzone oder "Schlupfloch"*

Entweder etwas ist erlaubt, oder nicht.

*Und es ist Aufgabe des Bewirtschafters/Verbieters, das EINDEUTIG und KLAR zu formulieren...*

Und wenn ihm da die semantische/juristische/soziale Kompetenz fehlt, muss er es entweder lernen oder jemand beauftragen, der es kann.

Das betrifft ja nicht nur Vereine, sondern jeden Bewirtschafter.

Denn wenn etwas nicht klar und eindeutig verboten ist, bleibts eben erlaubt.

Gibt keine Grauzone in meinen Augen, und damit haste vollkommen recht:


smithie schrieb:


> Dass nicht jede Einschränkung sinnvoll ist ist genauso richtig, wie dass nicht jede Einschränkung sinnlos ist.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibe ich dabei:
> *Es gibt eigentlich KEINE Grauzone oder "Schlupfloch"*
> 
> Entweder etwas ist erlaubt, oder nicht.
> ...



"Teilweise" hast du Recht, aber selbst die STVO und in der sind die "Paragraphen" schon sehr detailliert ausgeführt hat Schlupflöcher und ist ein Buch so dick wie ne ganze Enzyklopädie. Wenn jetzt jedes Detail auf einer Erlaubniskarte aufgeführt wird brauchst du einen Sackkarren um nur das zu transportieren. Alleine schon die zeit um das alles dann durchzulesen tut sich dann auch keiner mehr an sondern macht einfach. Je mehr dann einfach nur machen desto mehr "Verstösse". Je mehr "Verstösse ....

Du weist auf was ich raus will?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Du weist auf was ich raus will?


Ja klar, nützt aber nix.

*Wenn jemand ÜBER Gesetze hinaus* (und nur darum gehts ja, fürs andere gibts ja die bestehenden Gesetze)* etwas verbieten will*, soll er sich gefälligst anstrengen müssen, und das dann auch klar und eindeutig formulieren *MÜSSEN*..

Sonst hat ers eben im Ernstfall NICHT verboten, sondern nur verbieten wollen..

Find ich voll in Ordnung..


----------



## Fruehling (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Es gibt Grauzonen in Mengen und in jedem Lebensbereich! Davon leiten sich die sogenannten Ermessensspielräume in der Juristerei aber auch solche Dinge wie das Gewohnheitsrecht ab.

Man werfe hierzu einen vorsichtigen Blick in die aktuelle Steuergesetzgebung oder auch ins Verwaltungsrecht, womit wir dann fast schon wieder beim Thema sind.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja klar, nützt aber nix.
> 
> *Wenn jemand ÜBER Gesetze hinaus* (und nur darum gehts ja, fürs andere gibts ja die bestehenden Gesetze)* etwas verbieten will*, soll er sich gefälligst* anstrengen müssen*, und das dann auch klar und eindeutig formulieren *MÜSSEN*..
> 
> ...



Aber auch das sind nur Menschen und die machen auch Fehler. Aus Fehlern lernt man, manche schneller manche langsamer und manche gar nicht (leider).

Das Ergebnis sind aber dann normalerweise Einschränkungen oder gleich komplette Verbote.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Glück in ein paar Bächen auf Forellen angeln und pro Bach drei Forellen an einem Tag der Woche fangen. Wo es geht angle ich mit Wobbler oder Spinner wo das nicht geht mit Wurm und an sämtlichen Haken ist der Wiederhaken angedrückt.
> Ob du jetzt glaubst oder auch nicht #c mit meiner Wurmmontage verangle ich keine Forellen und falls es doch mal eine geben sollte  zählt die als gefangener Fisch.
> Zum Glück gibts noch Vereine mit deren Bestimmungen so gut wie jeder Angler leben kann.




Hallo,

Spinner oder Wobbler geht durchaus auch, aber nur mit Einzelhaken bei angedrücktem Widerhaken. Alles andere ist tödlich für untermaßige Forellen.
Wenn jemand z. B. im Forellenpuff fischt, ist es eh wurscht, welchen Köder er nimmt, da der Fisch ja entnommen wird.
Ansonsten: geh mal zwei drei Tage nach Beendigung der Schonzeit mit offenen Augen an einen Bach entlang, wo auch der Spinner etc. uneingeschränkt erlaubt ist. Da kommt einem das Grauen über die verendeten untermaßigen Fische, welche man sieht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Aber auch das sind nur Menschen und die machen auch Fehler. Aus Fehlern lernt man, manche schneller manche langsamer und manche gar nicht (leider).
> 
> Das Ergebnis sind aber dann normalerweise Einschränkungen oder gleich komplette Verbote.


Provokativ:
Müsste man vielleicht drüber nachdenken, Leuten (>>Funktionären), die anderen Leuten (>>Anglern) was verbieten wollen ÜBERS Gesetz hinaus, entsprechende Kurse und Prüfungen zu verpassen..??

Angler sollen ja unter anderem wegen Tierschutz die Prüfung ablegen vor dem Angeln..

Vielleicht sollten Funktionäre mal belehrt und geprüft werden aus Menschenschutzgründen, bevor man sie auf Menschen mit Verboten loslässt?

Zum Angeln muss man geprüft sein in Deutschland.

Menschen etwas übers Gesetz hinaus verbieten kannste aber ungeprüft.

Kann das sinnvoll sein??

:g:g:g


----------



## smithie (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibe ich dabei:
> *Es gibt eigentlich KEINE Grauzone oder "Schlupfloch"*
> 
> Entweder etwas ist erlaubt, oder nicht.
> ...


Auch wenn Du das oftmals wiederholst weißt Du genauso gut wie ich und jeder andere hier, dass es Grauzonen gibt.

Siehe auch Ermessensspielraum @Fruehling

Und Deine fettgedruckte Forderung führt im Zweifelsfall dazu, dass es eine Einschränkung mehr gibt als weniger. 

Wenn das Deine Intention ist: ok. 
Meine ist es nicht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Provokativ:
> Müsste man vielleicht drüber nachdenken, Leuten (>>Funktionären), die anderen Leuten (>>Anglern) was verbieten wollen ÜBERS Gesetz hinaus, entsprechende Kurse und Prüfungen zu verpassen..??
> 
> Angler sollen ja unter anderem wegen Tierschutz die Prüfung ablegen vor dem Angeln..
> ...



Das wäre genau mein Ding, nur LEIDER haben wir da nichts mit zu reden.

Beispiel:
Für jedes Handwerk brauchst du eine Lehre (geht zwar auch ohne aber kriegst keine Job).

Wer Politiker wird  braucht nur nen "fetten Ranzen" aber nen Job hat der gleich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Das wäre genau mein Ding, *nur LEIDER haben wir da nichts mit zu reden.*


Bruder im Geiste :vik::vik:

Warum sie mich nicht mitreden lassen (wollen), ist mir aber schon klar (bin ja kein Phantast) ....
:g:g:g


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bruder im Geiste :vik::vik:
> 
> Warum sie mich nicht mitreden lassen (wollen), ist mir aber schon klar (bin ja kein Phantast) ....
> :g:g:g



Den "fette Ranzen" hätten wir ja, jetzt fehlt nur noch die Übung viel zu sagen ohne eine Aussage zu machen und anschliesend ein Lehrgang im Lügen!:vik:

O.T. aus


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hallo,



> Menschen etwas übers Gesetz hinaus verbieten kannste aber ungeprüft.



Eigentlich sind ja die wenigsten hier Fischereiberechtigte/Fischerausübungsberchtigte oder fischen in "freien" Gewässern.

Ich z.B. erhalte nur Erlaubnisscheine zur Nutzung eines fremden Fischereirechts. Aus meiner Sicht wird mir durch die Gewässerordnung da nichts verboten, sondern ich erwerbe eben nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten.

Aus meiner Sicht nimmt mir da keiner was weg, sondern ich kann mich frei entscheiden, ob ich in diesem Gewässer zu diesen Bedingungen und zu dem Preis angeln möchte.

Und bei Vereinsgewässern habe ich sogar die Möglichkeit über die Fangbestimmungen abzustimmen und auch Änderungsanträge zu machen.

In einem anderen Thread ging es ja z.B. darum, ob Legangeln nach §16 AVFiG erlaubt sind, wenn es im Erlaubnisschein nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.

Aber da sind die Meinungen sicher geteilt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Aus meiner Sicht wird mir durch die Gewässerordnung da nichts verboten, sondern ich erwerbe eben nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten.


Du musst Funktionär sein ;.-)))


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Du musst Funktionär sein ;.-)))



Wenn ich im Vorstand  wäre, könnte mir die Gewässerordnung eh schnuppe sein. Als Fischereiausübungsberichtigter könnte ich auch mit Legangeln, Netzten und Reusen ran.




> Laut meinen Informationen wurden allein in Mittelfranken dieses Jahr seitens der Angler mehr als 20 Gerichtsverfahren gegen ihre Angelvereine angestrengt.



Da hat ja auch ein Kläger vor einigen Jahren  erreicht, dass alle Vereinsschonmaße und Schonzeiten eingestampft werden mussten. obwohl sie ganz eindeutig formuliert waren. 

Jetzt geht ohne Genehmigung der Fischereifachberatung nichts mehr.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das aber nichtmal Thomas als Sieg gegen die sinnlose Bürokratie gefeiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da hat ja auch ein Kläger vor einigen Jahren  erreicht, dass alle Vereinsschonmaße und Schonzeiten eingestampft werden mussten. obwohl sie ganz eindeutig formuliert waren.


Schrieb ich schon mehrmals:
Mangelnde juristische/semantische/soziale Kompetenz bei den ehrenamtlichen Verbotsschreibern hat dazu geführt (weil sie meinten, sie könnten alles - konnten sie dann doch nicht)..

Daher sollte man die schulen und prüfen, bevor man sie auf Angler los lässt ;-)))

Dass davon ab die Gesetzgebung in allem Bundesländern was Fischereirecht angeht, darin speziell der Umgang mit Angeln/Anglern, stark verbesserungswürdig wäre, da werden sicher viele zustimmen...

Hat aber auch nichts mit vermeintlichen Grauzonen zu tun, die von Bewirtschaftern/Verbietern ÜBER das gesetzliche hinaus geschaffen werden..


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> die von Bewirtschaftern/Verbietern ÜBER das gesetzliche hinaus geschaffen werden..



Die Schonmaße waren schon *über* den gesetzlichern Regeln.

Aber grau war dar wirklich nichts dran. Wenn eine Forelle eben erst ab 30 cm  entnommen werden sollte, konnte man da wenig diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Schonmaße waren schon *über* den gesetzlichern Regeln..


ja eben - und da wurden sie wieder zurück gepfiffen, weil sies nicht richtig gemacht hatten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür auch Beispiele oder ist es in Wirklichkeit nicht so, dass man nur gefühlte Gerechtigkeit erwartet, weil man hier* persönlich* höhere Maßstäbe anlegt?


#6#6#6
#r

Siehe Diskussion "Waidgerechtigkeit"...


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich hab noch ein schönes "Grauzonen"-Beispiel.

An einem Gewässer hier gibt es eine ausgewiesene Ecke an denen man mit Wohnwägen etc. stehen kann. 

Für die anderen Bereich gilt:
Wohnmobile und Wohnwaegen duerfen am Gewaesser nicht abgestellt werden.

Autos, Zelte usw. darf man aber abstellen.


Ein Diskussionspunkt ist jetzt immer:
Was ist mit einem Kleinbus, sprich VW-Bus etc. ist das ein Wohnmobil? Wird er erst zum Wohnmobil wenn er eine gewisse Ausstattung hat?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

In aller Regel gehen die "Verstöße" den Regelungen vor, weil man üblicherweise nur regelt, was vorher zu Problemen führte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Träumer - der Bürokrateutone will alles schon vor Verstössen regeln..

Speziell der in Vereinen/Verbänden tätig ist (um nicht zu sagen, sein Unwesen treibt, weil es einfach auch richtig Gute darunter  gibt - wenig, aber doch!!!).....

Nicht umsonst wird Deutschland als Vereinsmeierland verspottet weltweit (treffen sich 3 Deutsche - gründen wir nen Verein)..

Wo zuerst Regeln und Satzung wichtiger als alles andere sind..

Und daher kommt es dann, dass Amateure im Angelbereich über das gesetzlich hinausgehende Verbote erlassen, welche seltenst rechtlichen, semantischen oder sozialen Ansprüchen gerecht werden..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Die ganze Diskussion zeigt mir nur eins. Es wird viel zu wenig kontrolliert.

Würde mehr kontrolliert, und die hier teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen Sachverhalte kämen auch zum tragen, gäbe es wohl weitaus mehr juristische Würdigungen und in Folge auch ein präziser formuliertes Reguliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Dass Verbote OHNE Kontrollen - und im Falle erwischt werdens ohne (große) Sanktionen - nix bringen, ist eigentlich jedem klar.

Ausser denen, die dennoch lieber neue Verbote und Einschränkungen erlassen, statt vorhandene erstmal durchzusetzen...


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hallo,



> ja eben - und da wurden sie wieder zurück gepfiffen, weil sies nicht richtig gemacht hatten



Nachdem es ja über viele Jahrzehnte  als korrekt betrachtet wurde, könnte es auch daran gelegen haben, dass sich die Rechtsaufassung der Behörden geändert hat.

Auch Juristen legen eben die gleichen Sachverhalte oft unterschiedlich aus. Ist auch in Bayern in den Regierungsbezirken so, obwohl eigentlich überall das gleiche Fischereirecht gilt.

Aber die Charaktere sind halt verschieden.

Mancher meint halt, wenn "erlaubt ist das Fischen mit Fliege, Nymphe und Streamer" dann auch mit "echten" Insekten angeln zu müssen, weil das Wort künstlich fehlt.  Und wenn es dann ergänzt wird, kommen eben Power-Bait und Gulp-Köder zum Einsatz.

Dann dreht sich die Spirale halt weiter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten interessiert, hier, und nicht nur in diesem Fred, kursiert ja hartnäckig das Gerücht , dass durch das Ausnutzen der, ich nenne es mal Interpretationsspielräume, weitere Nachteile für alle entstehen. Gibt es dafür auch Beispiele oder ist es in Wirklichkeit nicht so, dass man nur gefühlte Gerechtigkeit erwartet, weil man hier persönlich höhere Maßstäbe anlegt?



Beispiel: Der Verein legt fest, dass zum Schutz von Hecht & Zander Kunstköder zwischen Mai und Anfang August in einem Fließgewässer nicht verwendet werden dürfen, will aber den Barsch- und Forellenanglern entgegenkommen und lässt Spinner ausdrücklich zu.
Jetzt kommen einige Vertreter der C&R-Fraktion auf die coole Idee, mit den Spinnern gezielt auf Hecht zu angeln. Ergebnis: Auch die Spinner sind jetzt verboten. 

Nächstes Beispiel: Der Vorstand weißt darauf hin, dass die Bestände von Rotaugen und Rotfedern rückläufig sind und bitte keine Entnahme zur Verwertung erfolgen soll, sondern ausschließlich zum Einsatz als Köderfisch. Dieser Wunsch wird von einigen Anglern komplett ignoriert. Also erfolgt ein Verbot der Entnahme. 

Usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Mancher meint halt, wenn "erlaubt ist das Fischen mit Fliege, Nymphe und Streamer" dann auch mit "echten" Insekten angeln zu müssen, weil das Wort künstlich fehlt. Und wenn es dann ergänzt wird, kommen eben Power-Bait und Gulp-Köder zum Einsatz.
> 
> Dann dreht sich die Spirale halt weiter.


klar dreht die sich weiter.

Mangelnde Durchsetzung bereits vorhandener Regeln plus juristische/semantische/soziale Fehlleistungen bei der Formulierung ..

Endlosspirale aus Inkompetenz und neuen Verboten...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Verbote OHNE Kontrollen - und im Falle erwischt werdens ohne (große) Sanktionen - nix bringen, ist eigentlich jedem klar.
> 
> Ausser denen, die dennoch lieber neue Verbote und Einschränkungen erlassen, statt vorhandene erstmal durchzusetzen...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer - der Bürokrateutone will alles schon vor Verstössen regeln..
> 
> Speziell der in Vereinen/Verbänden tätig ist (um nicht zu sagen, sein Unwesen treibt, weil es einfach auch richtig Gute darunter  gibt - wenig, aber doch!!!).....
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Provokativ:
> Müsste man vielleicht drüber nachdenken, Leuten (>>Funktionären), die anderen Leuten (>>Anglern) was verbieten wollen ÜBERS Gesetz hinaus, entsprechende Kurse und Prüfungen zu verpassen..??
> 
> Angler sollen ja unter anderem wegen Tierschutz die Prüfung ablegen vor dem Angeln..
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die kommt ja eh...
> 
> Anders gefragt:
> Warum machen die Bewirtschafter nicht einfach sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare Regeln statt immer neuer?
> ...




So ist es.
Als Angler kann man in der Regel nicht Wissen was der Bewirtschaftet bezweckt.
Denn manche Verbote Thema Gufi erschließen sich nicht weshalb dann ein Wobbler nicht verboten ist.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Und es ist Aufgabe des Bewirtschafters/Verbieters, das EINDEUTIG und KLAR zu formulieren...



Keine Einwände meinerseits.

Aber was ist nun klar und eindeutig?

Wenn das so einfach wäre, bräuchten wir in D kaum noch Juristen.
Wenn also selbst Gesetze, die in mehrstufigen Verfahren von Bundestag und Bundesrat beschlossen und vom Bundespräsident geprüft werden, dann doch vom BVerfG oder EUGH kassiert werden, ist das für nen einfachen Bewirtschfter schon ein hohes Ziel.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Franz, ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel für angebliche Grauzone  von dir ,denn hier gibt es keine siehe: https://de.camperstyle.net/wohnmobil-steuern/
> Es steht in der Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil 1 um welches Fahrzeug es sich handelt.|kopfkrat



Daran sieht man, wie schwierig das manchmal ist. 

Eine Zulassungsbescheinigung hat doch überhaupt nichts mit einer von einem Gewässerbewirtschafter auferlegten Regelung zu tun und ist auch denkbar ungeeignet als Entscheidungsgrundlage.

Ist ein Fischereiaufseher berechtigt sich KFZ-Papiere zeigen zu lassen? 

Was ist mit einem Wohnmobil das als LKW zugelassen ist? 

Was grenzt den Anhänger mit Planenaufbau vom Wohnwagen ab? 

und und und...


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Beispiel Kunstköder

Darf ich in einer Kunstköderstrecke mit einer Fliege fischen, die außer dem Haken nur aus Naturmaterialien besteht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ist das für nen *einfachen* Bewirtschfter schon ein hohes Ziel.


Guck Dir an, was sich in Vorständen/Präsidien von bewirtschaftenden Vereinen/Verbänden so rumtreibt...

"einfach" wie Du es formulierst, da würd ich kaum widersprechen..

So ist das halt bei Amateuren/Ehrenamtlern....

Ist ja einer meiner (ständigen) Kritikpunkte...

AUSDRÜCKLICH nehme ich die wenigen Guten aus, des auch gibt!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Beispiel Kunstköder
> 
> Darf ich in einer Kunstköderstrecke mit einer Fliege fischen, die außer dem Haken nur aus Naturmaterialien besteht?



Ha ha.. das ist auch ein geiles Beispiel für die Haarspalterei die man betreiben kann. 

Bei der Fliege aus Rehhaar und dem Streamer aus Hasenfell könnte man die beiden auch als Naturköder betrachten :q 

Hab ich auch noch nie dran gedacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ha ha.. das ist auch ein geiles Beispiel für die Haarspalterei die man betreiben kann.
> 
> Bei der Fliege aus Rehhaar und dem Streamer aus Hasenfell könnte man die beiden auch als Naturköder betrachten :q
> 
> Hab ich auch noch nie dran gedacht


ich auch nicht - GEIL!!!!!

Jigkopf mit Lachshaut werf ich gleich noch in den Ring, für die Zeiten von Kunstköderverboten ;-))....

Notfalls mit kleiner Bleiolive, dass einem keiner verbotene System wie C- oder T-Rig unterstellt ;-)))

Oder am Paternoster mit extrem kurzen Arm (dann kein DS)..


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Autos, Zelte usw. darf man aber abstellen.



War schon einer mit Unimog und BW-Mannschaftszelt am Gewässer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Der Angler möchte sich selbst gerne als naturverbundener Mensch präsentieren der die Gewässer und Tiere hegt und pflegt


Der Angler will in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl wohl zuerst mal schlicht  einfach mal Angeln an Gewässern mit ordentlich Fisch drin zu vernünftigen Preisen..

Mit möglichst einfachen, sinnvollen und für ALLE nachvollziehbaren Regelungen, deren Einhaltung dann auch durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit möglichst einfachen, sinnvollen und für ALLE nachvollziehbaren Regelungen, deren Einhaltung dann auch durchgesetzt wird.



Dann sollte man das bitte mal in Gesetzesform gießen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel: Der Verein legt fest, dass zum Schutz von Hecht & Zander Kunstköder zwischen Mai und Anfang August in einem Fließgewässer nicht verwendet werden dürfen, will aber den Barsch- und Forellenanglern entgegenkommen und lässt Spinner ausdrücklich zu.
> Jetzt kommen einige Vertreter der C&R-Fraktion auf die coole Idee, mit den Spinnern gezielt auf Hecht zu angeln. Ergebnis: Auch die Spinner sind jetzt verboten.
> 
> Nächstes Beispiel: Der Vorstand weißt darauf hin, dass die Bestände von Rotaugen und Rotfedern rückläufig sind und bitte keine Entnahme zur Verwertung erfolgen soll, sondern ausschließlich zum Einsatz als Köderfisch. Dieser Wunsch wird von einigen Anglern komplett ignoriert. Also erfolgt ein Verbot der Entnahme.
> ...



Ganz einfach: 
Das gezielte Angeln mit Kunstködern auf Hecht ist in der genannten Zeit von bis untersagt.

Jetzt kann natürlich einer der *Kochtropffraktion* mit lebend Köder gezielt auf Hecht angeln!

(Unter aller Sau dies ausschliesslich auf die Gruppe C&R zu beziehen.)

was bezweckt man als Bewirtschafter mit solch ein Verbot?
Den Hecht nochmals in der Schonzeit einen Schutzstatus überziehen?
Warum dann die Einschränkung auf Kunstköder und Spinner für die Forellen Kochtopfangler erlauben wenn man auch mit Spinnern  Hechte fangen kann?
Hier besteht doch sogar die Gefahr mit extrem leichten Gerät Hechte zu fangen und abrisse zu riskieren.

was soll der Blödsinn?


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt kann natürlich einer der *Kochtropffraktion* mit lebend Köder gezielt auf Hecht angeln!



Ich denke, solche Ausdrucksweisen haben im AB nix zu suchen? 
2erlei Maß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Aber es wird immer Helden geben, die meinen, mit 5"-Gummis angeln zu müssen, weil es ja nicht verboten ist


Wo wäre das Problem, wenn Barsche und Hechte, Rapfen und Waller frei sind/wären (bei uns so, nur Artenschonzeiten)?

Solange der versehentlich beissende Zander nicht entnommen wird - alles gut.


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange der versehentlich beissende Zander nicht entnommen wird - alles gut.



Der versehentlich gefangene Zander, der vom Nest geholt wurde während er Brutpflege betrieben hat......aha


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Daran sieht man, wie schwierig das manchmal ist.
> 
> Eine Zulassungsbescheinigung hat doch überhaupt nichts mit einer von einem Gewässerbewirtschafter auferlegten Regelung zu tun und ist auch denkbar ungeeignet als Entscheidungsgrundlage.
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber nun mal Gesetze welche vor der Regelung eines Bewirtschafters bestehen.

Man muss doch nicht jedes Verbot und jede Definition auf Erlaubnisscheinen widerholen.
hatte ich doch eigentlich mit den Anfüttern per Drohne erläutert.
Drohnen §13 Luftvo


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Aber manche suchen eben genau diese Schlupflöcher und jammern anschließend rum, weil nicht genügend besetzt wird



Es ist eben genau KEIN Schlupfloch, wenn es nicht verboten ist, sondern schlicht erlaubt und rechtmäßig.

In Hessen soll der Zander eh z. B. raus, keine heimische Art, da sind die vielleicht sogar froh drum...??

Das ist alles nur partikularinteressengesteuert mit solchen Beispielen, geht aber am eigentlichen Problem vorbei:
Dass über das gesetzliche hinausgehende Verbote oft von dafür nicht geeigneten Amateuren (in oft absolut schlechter, missverständlicher Weise) erlassen werden, und nachfolgend die Umsetzung und Sanktionierung dafür nicht durchgesetzt wird, sondern lieber wieder neue Verbote erlassen.

So dass da auch die Akzeptanz immer weiter sinken wird...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist eben genau KEIN Schlupfloch, wenn es nicht verboten ist, sondern schlicht erlaubt und rechtmäßig.
> 
> In Hessen soll der Zander eh z. B. raus, keine heimische Art, da sind die vielleicht sogar froh drum...??
> 
> ...



Eher was für Moral und Ethik.  

Oder Waidgerecht?

Davon ab woran erkennt man Zandernester wenn man ausserhalb des Wasser steht und angelt?
Vorallem als Zanderangler- Anfänger


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Dass über das gesetzliche hinausgehende Verbote oft von dafür nicht geeigneten Amateuren erlassen werden



Du bist wohl in der Beziehung kein Amateur, das Du darüber urteilen kannst?
Dann mache Du doch die Vorschriften, Verbote usw

Was die "Schlupflöcher" bewirken, sehen wir an unserem Gewässer. Da gibt es dann plötzlich zeitlich begrenzte Schutzzonen, wo sogar das angeln mit Wurm verboten ist. 

Und warum? Weil es immer "Schlaue" gibt, die alles gnadenlos ausreizen müssen und nicht ein bischen nachdenken, was ihr Handeln für Konsequenzen haben kann. Sowohl was Reglementierungen angeht als auch vorausschauend die Bestände betreffend.

Und genau die sind es, die sich dann aufregen, das schon wieder Verbote geschaffen wurden.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Und genau die sind es, die sich dann aufregen, das schon wieder Verbote geschaffen wurden.



Den Grund sich aufzuregen hätten aber auch die, die sich ganz exakt an die Regeln halten und dadurch dann eingeschränkt werden, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

ausreizen ist eben KEINE Grauzone, sondern erlaubt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit möglichst einfachen, sinnvollen und für ALLE nachvollziehbaren Regelungen, deren Einhaltung dann auch durchgesetzt wird.



Problem dabei ist, das du das eben nicht in einfache und für ALLE nachvollziebare Regeln pressen kannst, solange es eben Leute gibt, die das Haar in der Suppe suchen.

Bei uns ist das eigentlich schon immer glasklar gewesen.
In der Schonzeit sind KöFi's und Kunstköder tabu, im übrigen auch eine KöFi-Senke.
Versteh bis heut nicht, warum man da noch nach irgendwelchen Schlupflöchern wie DS etc. suchen muß. |uhoh:

Klar, ich geh auch gern auf Waller, auch während der Schonzeit von Hecht/Zander.
Deshalb muß ich aber nicht irgendwelche Schlupflöcher suchen im Gesetz, das geht auch ganz pragmatisch mit anderen Ködern die in der Zeit erlaubt sind.

Jedes einzelne Rig/System etc. aufzulisten in den Gesetzen ist erstens kaum möglich und zweitens würde es dem Gedanken _"einfachen, sinnvollen und für ALLE nachvollziehbaren Regelungen"_ gegenüberstehen.
Ich möcht jedenfalls keinen dicken Wälzer dabei haben, der jedwede Montage beschreibt und ob erlaubt/verboten.
Da könntest ja alle paar Jahre wieder x Seiten dran heften, nur um weitere Optionen zu stopfen. |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausreizen ist eben KEINE Grauzone, sondern erlaubt.



Der Krug geht solange zum Brunnen bis er bricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das eigentlich schon immer glasklar gewesen.
> In der Schonzeit sind KöFi's und Kunstköder tabu, im übrigen auch eine KöFi-Senke.
> Versteh bis heut nicht, warum man da noch nach irgendwelchen Schlupflöchern wie DS etc. suchen muß. |uhoh:
> 
> ...


Wenn Kunstköder und Köfis verboten sind und Systeme, mit was gehste da dann auf Waller?

Sind die Köfis etc. "tabu" für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Leuten oder sind  sie verboten?

Sind die Schonzeiten und Einschränkungen gesetzlich, oder vom Bewirtschafter?

sooo einfach ist das alles nicht ..
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

hatten wir schon:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wilhelm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich finde den "Sport" alles bis zur Grenze ausreizen zu müssen nicht in Ordnung.
> ...


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Kunstköder und Köfis verboten sind und Systeme, mit was gehste da dann auf Waller?



Nur um Deine Frage zu beantworten......
Tauwurmbündel?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Kunstköder und Köfis verboten sind und Systeme, mit was gehste da dann auf Waller?



Calmari, Pellets... da fallen selbst mir einige Optionen ein


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hallo,

in den 80ern war bei uns im Salmonidengewässer Fischen mit Kunstköder oder Spinnfischen mit totem Köderfisch erlaubt.

Irgendwann kam dann eine Gruppe Angler auf die Idee eine Methode zu verwenden, die man neudeutsch Deadstickinng mit Carolina-Rig bezeichen würde. 

Das sah dann so aus:

Langes Vorfach mit Köderfisch, Vorschaltblei, rein in den Gumpen oder Wehrkasten, alle paar Minuten mal anzupfen und beim Biss den Fisch erstmal schlucken lassen. 

Das war nun nicht im Sinne der Bewirtschafter, also wurden Köderfische komplett verboten. Sehr zum Leidwesen einiger Spezialisten die ihre Fischchen ähnlich wie nen GuFi geführt und auch sofort angeschlagen haben.

Ein paar Jahre später wurde dann ein ähnliches System mit Power-Bait und Gulp-Ködern gefischt. Sind ja "Kunstköder", oder?

Folge:

Jetzt gilt: Erlaubt ist nur das Spinnfischen oder Fliegenfischen mit folgenden Ködern ............................ .

Wenn nun dein Spinnköder nicht auf der Liste steht hast Du Pech gehabt. Und Nymphe an der Bolo-Rute etc. geht auch nicht mehr.

Ob man den "Grauzonenanglern" nun wirklich jede "Schuld" absprechen muss und alles allein auf die "unfähigen" Bewirtschafter abwälzen muss, bin ich am zweifeln.

Aber wer wiill kann das schon so sehen, Meinungsfreiheit schließt ja immer die Achtung vor der Meinung Andersdenkender mit ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich war halt (als Spinner) beim aktiven Angeln - Fallenstellen ist kein Problem, ist klar.

Wobei mit nen gezupften Wurmzopf holste Dir auch jeden Zander und Hecht ....

Aber ist das dann "Grauzone" oder schlicht erlaubt?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Calmari, Pellets... da fallen selbst mir einige Optionen ein



Wenn Köderfisch verboten ist, nimmt man Calamari. 

Ich glaube genau das ist, was einige hier unter "Ausreizen" verstehen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob man den "Grauzonenanglern" nun wirklich jede "Schuld" absprechen muss und alles allein auf die "unfähigen" Bewirtschafter abwälzen muss, bin ich am zweifeln.



nun werden wir uns doch langsam einig, was ich von Anfang an ja schon schreibe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zurück zu meiner These :
> 
> 
> > *Beides stimmt in meinen Augen, je nach Situation.*
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ach ja, früher war es hier auch  kein Problem bei Vereinen Gastkarten zu bekommen.

Mitterweile nicht mehr oder nur noch in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglied, der bürgen muss. 

Kann man auch die alleinige Schuld auf die Funktionäre schiebn.


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich war halt (als Spinner) beim aktiven Angeln - Fallenstellen ist kein Problem, ist klar.
> 
> Wobei mit nen gezupften Wurmzopf holste Dir auch jeden Zander und Hecht ....
> 
> Aber ist das dann "Grauzone" oder schlicht erlaubt?



M.E. Grauzone.....
Und weil das eben nicht gewollt wird mit Zander und Hecht, gibt es eben auch ein Verbot mit Wurm zu angeln

Genau solche "Ausreizungen" führen zu immer mehr Reglementierung. Ich möchte ja jedem wirklich soviel geistige Intelligenz zusprechen, das jeder weis, wieso es eben ein KuKö Verbot gibt. Da müsste man nicht ausreizen.......sondern einfach mal das Haus renovieren etc anstatt immer mehr Auslegungsbedingte Schlupflöcher zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ach ja, früher war es hier auch  kein Problem bei Vereinen Gastkarten zu bekommen.
> 
> Mitterweile nicht mehr oder nur noch in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglied, der bürgen muss.
> 
> Kann man auch die alleinige Schuld auf die Funktionäre schiebn.



Ist wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema (weils viel Vereine auch machen, weil sie laut Pachtvertrag Gastkarten ausgeben müssen, aber eigentlich nicht wollen etc.), hatten wir schon mehrfach, muss ich mal suchen..

Hat aber nur bedingt und nicht grundsätzlich mit Grauzonen etc. zu tun, dem Thema hier..


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn Köderfisch verboten ist, nimmt man Calamari.
> 
> Ich glaube genau das ist, was einige hier unter "Ausreizen" verstehen :q



Kopffüßler sind keine Fische und haben keine Fischliche Silhouette, insofern ist es für mich was anderes. Sonst könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen Frühstücksfleisch auf die Liste zu setzen (tierische Aminosäuren sind tierische Aminosäuren) oder oder oder...
Mit Calmar hat man mal nen Hecht oder so als Beifang aber ich habe sie bisher  (passiv) als relativ selektive Köder erlebt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausreizen ist eben KEINE Grauzone, sondern erlaubt.



... und sorgt für weitere Regelungen. Weil der Verstoß nämlich doch dem Verbot vorausgeht. Anders herum macht es auch kein Sinn, weil sich keiner an dem Verbot stören würde.

Wenn ich z.B. an meinem Gewässer verbieten würde mit Weidenruten zu angeln ist das jedem Wurst, weil es keiner macht. Keiner würde darüber reden, bestenfalls über den Unsinn schmunzeln. 

Wenn an Gewässern das aufbauen von Zelten verboten ist, dann hat es damit Probleme gegeben. Man kann dann allenfalls darüber diskutieren, ob das Verbot verhältnismäßig ist. Aber ohne dass sich jemand an einer bestimmten Handlung stört, wir er kein Verbot erlassen. Natürlich gibt es auch vorsorglich ausgesprochene Verbote. Die basieren dann aber auch auf Erfahrungen, wenn nicht auf eigenen, so auf denen von Drittem. Auch hier wird man immer über die Verhältnismäßigkeit sprechen können. - Aber eines ist klar: Man stört sich nur an Verboten, die für einen relevant sind. Wenn sie aber relevant sind, kommen sie nicht aus dem Nichts, sondern resultieren aus Verstößen, die man so abstellen will. 

Aus diesem Grunde ist es nicht sinnvoll, sich über die Menge an Regelungen zu beschweren.  Man kann sich immer nur darüber beschweren, ob das Verbot verhältnismäßig ist oder ob es seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Wer eine Regelung absichtlich "missversteht" - also dass, was hier einige als Graubereich bezeichnen" - sorgt nur dafür, dass es weitere noch engere Regeln geben wird.


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wer eine Regelung absichtlich "missversteht" - also dass, was hier einige als Graubereich bezeichnen" - sorgt nur dafür, dass es weitere noch engere Regeln geben wird.



Danke, sehr gutes Posting
Und genau das zeigt ja auch die Praxis


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nur um Deine Frage zu beantworten......
> Tauwurmbündel?




Und auf Tauwurm fängt man keine Raubfische wie Hecht und Zander?
Kenn ich aber anders...

Also wird hier eine Grauzone ausgenutzt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Kunstköder und Köfis verboten sind und Systeme, mit was gehste da dann auf Waller?
> 
> Sind die Köfis etc. "tabu" für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Leuten oder sind  sie verboten?
> 
> ...



Vom 15.2. bis 30.4. hat Hecht bei uns Schonzeit.
In dieser Zeit sind KöFis, Kunstköder, die Senke und jede Art von Spinnangelei in allen Gewässern des LAV-SA verboten.
Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch noch Gewässer die dies weiter ausdehnen, da der Zander bis 31.5. geschont ist.
Das sind dann aber Ausnahmeregelungen. Ansonsten gilt obige Regel für alle im Gewässerpool von SA befindliche Gewässer.
Zu DDR-Zeiten war das nicht anders, da begann die Schonzeit allerdings schon am 1.1.

In Salmonidengewässern darfst du hier zb generell nie und niemals einen Auftriebskörper verwenden (Wasserkugel zb), jegliche Art von Weichplatik-und Gummiködern sind verboten.
Auch dürfen Spinnköder und Wobbler nur einen Drilling haben, zusätzlich angebrachte Naturköder sind ebenfalls tabu.

Wer in der Zeit auf Waller angeln möchte (dieser hat bei uns weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaß), muß demnach auf Köder ausweichen, die eben nicht darunter fallen, wie zb. Würmer, Egel oder auch Tintenfisch.
Auch ne gekaufte Forelle darf hier nicht als Köder verwendet werden, weder während noch außerhalb der Schonzeit.
Hier ist klar geregelt, welche Fischarten ich als KöFi verwenden darf und welche halt nicht (zb Meeresfische wie gekaufte Makrelen/Heringe darf ich, Rapfen darf ich nicht). Salmoniden gehören unter letzteres, egal woher sie stammen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



honeybee schrieb:


> M.E. Grauzone.....
> Und weil das eben nicht gewollt wird mit Zander und Hecht, gibt es eben auch ein Verbot mit Wurm zu angeln
> 
> Genau solche "Ausreizungen" führen zu immer mehr Reglementierung. Ich möchte ja jedem wirklich soviel geistige Intelligenz zusprechen, das jeder weis, wieso es eben ein KuKö Verbot gibt. Da müsste man nicht ausreizen.......sondern einfach mal das Haus renovieren etc anstatt immer mehr Auslegungsbedingte Schlupflöcher zu finden.




[edit by admin] selbst auf Made beissen Hechte.

Also am besten ein Angelverbot?  |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Kolja Du vermischst schon wieder Verstoß und Problem, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Erst das Problem , dann die Regel, danach der Verstoß.



Er ist ja nur Jurist, kein Logiker...
(sorry Kolja, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen)..

Als Funktionär musser ja Verbote schönreden und darstellen, das andere schuld sind und nicht Funktionäre..

Versteh ich schon..


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre es wohl alle „schlau“ zu machen nach den eigenen Wertvorstellungen und intellektuellen Fähigkeiten. Wie unmöglich dies ist, wird hoffentlich jedem klar sein. Moralische und intellektuelle Überlegenheit vor sich herzutragen mag Spaß machen aber ist im gesellschaftlichen Zusammenleben meist wenig hilfreich. Dies gilt nicht nur fürs Angeln.
> 
> Welche Lösungsansätze siehst Du und auch andere hier denn, die ganz „Schlauen“ zu bekehren? Alles andere führt ja nach landläufiger Meinung in der Endkonsequenz zur Abschaffung des Angelns.
> Für mich gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Bildung und Aufklärung in einer liberalen Gesellschaft oder eben die Diktatur der Ideologen(welche auch immer das sind) und da mache ich jede Wette, dass auch die sich nicht einig sind und schwarze Schafe produzieren, zu denen man dann ganz schnell selbst gehört.




#6  Danke...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausreizen ist eben KEINE Grauzone, sondern erlaubt.



Es ist erlaubtes Handeln ohne Weitsicht, weil am Ende der Kausalkette die Einschränkungen kontinuierlich weiter verschärft werden.

Das Ganze ist übrigens nicht begrenzt auf das Angeln. Wir waren gerade bei den Schwiegereltern in Sachsen-Anhalt zu Besuch. Nachdem spitzfindige Leute die geltenden Regelungen für das Verbrennen von Gartenabfällen immer wieder unter Nutzung von Grauzonen umgangen haben, wurde nun jegliches offenes Feuer ganzjährig verboten. Alle sind jetzt stinksauer, weil ein paar Knallköppe sich besonders schlau vorkamen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Kolja Du vermischst schon wieder Verstoß und Problem, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Erst das Problem , dann die Regel, danach der Verstoß.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es an meiner intellektuellen Unzulänglichkeit aber wie soll dieses grundsätzliche Problem, dass es immer und überall Regelübertreter gibt aufgelöst werden?
> Man kann da draufhauen wie man will aber ohne Lösung keine Besserung.



Aus diesem Grund hatte ich in meinem ersten Post "verstoß" in An und Abführung gesetzt. Danach war ich zu faul das immer wieder zu machen. Wenn du magst, kannst du Verstoß auch durch nicht erwünschtes Verhalten ersetzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Bildung und Aufklärung in einer liberalen Gesellschaft oder eben die Diktatur der Ideologen(welche auch immer das sind)



Ich hatte letztens beim Bier ein interessantes Gespräch mit einen Politologie-Professor. Der meinte, dass die Gelehrten sich eigentlich einig sind, dass die beste Gesellschaftsform der sog. "wohlwollende Tyrann" sei, weil Demokratie aufgrund des Umstands, dass zu viele Leute ohne Plan mitbestimmen, langfristig scheitert. Meine Lebenserfahrung sagt mir, dass in dieser Aussage viel Wahrheit steckt. #h


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist erlaubtes Handeln ohne Weitsicht, weil am Ende der Kausalkette die Einschränkungen kontinuierlich weiter verschärft werden.
> 
> Das Ganze ist übrigens nicht begrenzt auf das Angeln. Wir waren gerade bei den Schwiegereltern in Sachsen-Anhalt zu Besuch. Nachdem spitzfindige Leute die geltenden Regelungen für das Verbrennen von Gartenabfällen immer wieder unter Nutzung von Grauzonen umgangen haben, wurde nun jegliches offenes Feuer ganzjährig verboten. Alle sind jetzt stinksauer, weil ein paar Knallköppe sich besonders schlau vorkamen.



Wie in allen Bereichen unseres Lebens.
machen einige etwas zu häufig woraus anderen ein nachteil entstehen könnte wird reglementiert.

Internet,  Strassenverkehr etc. alle Regeln sind auf dem gleichen Prinziep gebaut.
Würden sich alle vorher an die ungeschriebenen Gesetze und Verordnung halten, musste man keine aufschreiben.  

Selbst das Angeln. 
Viele Angler, viel Fischentnahme, also Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzungen etc..
Noch mehr Angler noch mehr Begrenzungen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Und wie sieht nun Deine Lösung aus? Ist eventuell diese Kausalkette das Problem, da die Knallköppe wohl nirgendwo wegzubekommen sind?



Ich kenne das Resultat: Die Leute an der Macht (Vorstände, Stadträte, Firmenchefs usw.) werden die geltenden Regeln weiter verschärfen, zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit, ausgelöst von ein paar Deppen.

Die Lösung ist, dass die leidtragende Allgemeinheit die Deppen diszipliniert. Da reicht manchmal ein "lass den Scheiß" von den Kumpels. Und gute Gewässerwarte und Vorstände können hier ihren Teil beitragen, indem sie ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger mit den betreffenden Gruppen im kleinen Kreis sprechen und Dinge erklären.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an meiner intellektuellen Unzulänglichkeit aber wie soll dieses grundsätzliche Problem, dass es immer und überall Regelübertreter gibt aufgelöst werden?
> Man kann da draufhauen wie man will aber ohne Lösung keine Besserung.



Wo es Regeln gibt, wird es immer Menschen geben, die sich an diese Regeln nicht halten. Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob die Regeln in Gesetzen oder auf dem Papier stehen oder ob es sich um ungeschriebene Regeln handelt. Um ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen: Es wird immer Mörder geben. Es ist völlig egal, ob es dafür eine Todesstrafe gibt, eine Lebenslage oder zeitige Freiheitsstrafe. Die Theorie, dass Strafen Regelübertretungen beseitigen, kann man getrost abhaken. Man kann nur versuchen, auf diese Weise die Anzahl der Regelübertretungen zu verringern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Und meine sagt mir, dass es den alleswissenden, die Freiheit der Andersdenkenden achtenden, gegenüber wem auch immer wohlwollenden Tyrann nicht gibt.



Das mag sein, aber letztendlich geht es darum, dass die Gesellschaft funktioniert. Das beste Beispiel für den Versuch, ein System der "wohlwollenden Tyrannei" aufzubauen, ist für mich China. Da bekommt auch der "Falsch-Angler" hier Negativpunkte, wenn der Kontrolleur es so will: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sozialkredit-System_(VR_China)

Ein effizientes, super funktionierendes System, welches für uns Europäer in seiner Art komplett unvorstellbar ist (und ich auch nie haben möchte), aber von Chinesen total befürwortet wird (selbst von in Deutschland lebenden). Das  auszudiskutieren, führt aber in einem Anglerforum zu weit.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Nachdenken und verantwortungsvoll handeln wäre eine Lösung.
> Allerdings habe ich den Glauben daran, dass so etwas funktionieren könnte, spätestens nach dieser Diskussion hier endgültig verloren.




Was der eine als Verantwortungsvoll erachtet ist dem anderen nicht Verantwortungsvoll genug.
Verantwortungsvoll wäre es in Augen der PETA (mal ganz extrem um es zu verdeutlichen) die Nutzung von Tieren zu verbieten.
Also auch das Angeln auf Fisch und deren Verwertung einzustellen.

Für andere wäre es Verantwortungsvoll das Angeln auf Aal einzustellen.
Für andere macht dies aber keinen Sinn.

Die weiter trotz ohne Verbot auf Aal angeln machen nun was?
Reizen, nutzen Gesetze aus und verursachen damit Schlussendlich ein Aal- Angelverbot?  Handeln Verantwortungslos?

Davon ab, was juckt es die, die es eh für Verantwortungsvoll erachtet haben darauf nicht zu Angeln?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kopffüßler sind keine Fische und haben keine Fischliche Silhouette, insofern ist es für mich was anderes. Sonst könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen Frühstücksfleisch auf die Liste zu setzen (tierische Aminosäuren sind tierische Aminosäuren) oder oder oder...
> Mit Calmar hat man mal nen Hecht oder so als Beifang aber ich habe sie bisher  (passiv) als relativ selektive Köder erlebt.



Danke Alex. Ich habe noch nie daran gedacht bei Köfi-Verbot einen Calamari einzusetzen. 
Auf deine Argumentation wäre ich auch gar nicht gekommen. 

Mich würde interessieren wie die anderen das sehen?

Calamari als Welsköder in der Raubfisch-Schonzeit? 
Geht klar oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Genau wie gezuppte Wurmbündel - und wenn man dann Beifang an Hecht/Zander hat, wird halt zurückgesetzt..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens beim Bier ein interessantes Gespräch mit einen Politologie-Professor. Der meinte, dass die Gelehrten sich eigentlich einig sind, dass die beste Gesellschaftsform der sog. "wohlwollende Tyrann" sei, weil Demokratie aufgrund des Umstands, dass zu viele Leute ohne Plan mitbestimmen, langfristig scheitert. Meine Lebenserfahrung sagt mir, dass in dieser Aussage viel Wahrheit steckt. #h



Wohlwollend und Tyrann schließen sich nach der Staatenlehre des Aristoteeles aus. Unterschieden werden 3 Staatsformen, die jeweils in einer positiven und in einer negativen Form vorkommen:

Demokratie - Anarchie
Aristokratie - Oligarchie
Monarchie - Tyrannis

Was wohl gemeint war, ist die Monarchie. Die hat in der Tat Vorteile, wenn man einen fähigen und an das Allgemeinwohl denkenden Monarchen hat. Leider gibt es dafür keine Gewähr. Und dann ist die Demokratie der Monarchie mit einem schlechten Monarchen überlegen. Oder wie es Churchill sagte: "Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Regierungsformen - abgesehen von all den anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind."

ps.: Bevor sich jetzt einer beschwert: Aristoteles bildete nicht das Paar Demokratie/ Anarchie sondern Politie/ Demokratie. Die Demokratie war also negativ belegt und entsprach in seinem Konzept, dem was wir heute eher Anarchie nennen würden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Warum sollte dies bei Anglern anders sein als bei Verkehrsteilnehmern, Banken, Wirtschaftsunternehmen, Kleingärtnern oder jeder anderen Gruppe?



Du hast die Politiker vergessen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

_*Zitat von Kochtopf  Beitrag anzeigen*
Kopffüßler sind keine Fische und haben keine Fischliche Silhouette, insofern ist es für mich was anderes. Sonst könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen Frühstücksfleisch auf die Liste zu setzen (tierische Aminosäuren sind tierische Aminosäuren) oder oder oder...
Mit Calmar hat man mal nen Hecht oder so als Beifang aber ich habe sie bisher (passiv) als relativ selektive Köder erlebt.





Franz_16 schrieb:



			Danke Alex. Ich habe noch nie daran gedacht bei Köfi-Verbot einen Calamari einzusetzen. 
Auf deine Argumentation wäre ich auch gar nicht gekommen. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie die anderen das sehen?
> 
> Calamari als Welsköder in der Raubfisch-Schonzeit?
> Geht klar oder nicht?



Das erinnert mich an eine Anekdote zu den Berliner Verkehrsbetrieben. Die hatten im vorigen Jahrhundert in der Fahrpreisordnung stehen, dass für ein mitgeführtes Cello der volle Fahrpreis zu entrichten sei. (Natürlich wegen des Platzes, dass es einnimmt.) Dann kam ein Musiker mit einem Kontrabass. Der Fahrer schaute in die Fahrpreisordnung und der Fahrgast musst nur für sich zahlen, weil es eben kein Cello war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Der Angler möchte sich selbst gerne als naturverbundener Mensch präsentieren der die Gewässer und Tiere hegt und pflegt und dabei möglichst viele Freiheiten haben, zeigt aber durch seinen Starrsinn und seine Engstirnigkeit, dass er gar nicht damit umgehen kann. ("Hahaha, die Deppen haben nur Blinker ins Verbot geschrieben, deshalb benutze ich Spoons, die sind erlaubt")
> 
> Daher hagelts immer mehr und detailliertere Verbote, bis das Angeln ganz verboten ist.
> 
> ...



DENKEN - du hast DENKEN  gesagt.

Du wirst doch wohl kein Schützer sein


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> In dem Fall meinte ich mit verantwortungsvoll eigentlich speziell, den Sinn einer Regelung zu hinterfragen und danach zu handeln, anstatt durch absichtliches Missverstehen und Umgehen für weitere Verschärfungen der Regel zu sorgen.




Entzieht sich aber manchmal komplett dem Verbot.
Warum sollte ein Bewirtschafter während der Hechtschonzeit ein Köderfisch u. GUFI- Verbot erlassen?
Da stellt sich mir als einfacher Angler die Frage warum nicht auch ein Wobbler. Blinker, Spinner Verbot?
Da ich aber als einfacher Angler annehmen darf, dass ein Bewirtschafter ..Gewässerwart mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat, sich also genau bei dieser Regelung etwas gedacht hat. 
Darf ich ja wohl mit Blinker, Spinner  auf Barsch angeln.
Sogar im Grunde auf Hecht. Es gibt ja kein Angelverbot auf Hecht, sondern nur ein Köderfisch und Gufi Verbot.

Womit ich aber ein problem bekommen könnte ist das gezielte Angeln auf geschützte Fische. 
Da könnte mir der vernünftige Grund nach dem Tierschutzugesetz fehlen.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hallo,

@Franz


> Ich habe noch nie daran gedacht bei Köfi-Verbot einen Calamari einzusetzen.



Da bist Du aber spät dran. Das wurde schon legal praktiziert, als ich noch am unterfränkischen Main geangelt habe.

Nachdem dann auch mit Teilen davon gejiggt und an Finesse-rigs gefischt wurde, stand es dann in der Karte bei den "verbotenen" Ködern während der Raubfischschonzeit.

Keine Ahnung wie es heute ist, denn ich hab mir für dort schon seit 15 Jahren keine Karte mehr geholt.

Für den Bewirtschafter ist immer einfacher, statt Verboten ne Erlaubnis auszustellen.

Also etwa "erlaubt ist das Fischen nur mit ......." .

Ob das dann unangreifbar ist, kann aber auch niemand garantieren.

Ich denke nichtmal Kolja könnte ne Gewässerordnung erstellen, für die er garantieren könnte, das sie keinerlei Grauzonen enthält und juristisch auf Dauer unangreifbar wäre.

Wenn selbst die Senate des BVerfG nicht immer einstimmig entscheiden, ist das wohl auch zuviel erwartet.

Der Vorteil beim wohlwollenden Tyrannen wäre, dass Entscheidungen viel schneller getroffen werden und Extremisten weniger Einfluss hätten.

Aber auch der wird es nie allen recht machen und wehe, wenn wer wütend wird oder Demenz einsetzt.

Wer übrigens glaubt, die Regeln seien nur bei uns in D so zahlreich und streng, darf gerne mal einen Blick auf B.C. werfen.

http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/

Die sind auch nicht ohne.

In einer Provinz mit gerade mal 4,5 Mio Einwohnern, bei fast der dreifachen Fläche im Vgl. zu D. Und Wasser ohne Ende.


----------



## geomas (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> In dem Fall meinte ich mit verantwortungsvoll eigentlich speziell, den Sinn einer Regelung zu hinterfragen und danach zu handeln, anstatt durch absichtliches Missverstehen und Umgehen für weitere Verschärfungen der Regel zu sorgen.



Absolut logisch!


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> @Kolja
> Sehe ich nur als einen Aspekt, denn es sind nicht die Staaten mit den härtesten und strengsten Regeln und deren Vollzug, in denen das gesellschaftliche Zusammenleben am besten funktioniert. Es sind die, in den es gelungen ist das gesellschaftliche Klima, über Bildung, Aufklärung und soziale Gerechtigkeit, in ein Maß zu überführen das in großen Teilen akzeptiert und sogar gefeiert wird.



Volltreffer!! 

Eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen Regeln ist übrigens eine der besten Voraussetzungen dafür, dass sinnvolle Regeln entstehen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Der Bewirtschafter möchte vermeiden, dass geschützte Fische ans Band gehen, also lässt er bewusst Lücken, damit die Angler z. B. noch auf Barsch gehen können. Die Lücken werden dann aber durch einige Schlauberger absichtlich so missverstanden, dass sie doch wieder gezielt auf die geschützten Fische angeln könne, weil sie diese ja eh nur aus Spaß angeln und wieder zurücksetzen wollen.
> 
> So wird dann nach und nach aus einem Köfi- und Gufi-Verbot in der Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit (das sind dann 3 Monate insg.) ein Köfi- Gufi, Wobbler, pinner, Blinker, Twisterverbot, und weil es auch da wieder Schlauberger gibt, die noch eine Lücke finden, ein komplettes Raubfischverbot.
> Der Barschangler, der sich von Anfang an nach Rücksprache mit seinem Wurm richtig verhalten hatte, hat das Nachsehen.
> ...




Wenn diese Schlaubergern aber beim Angeln auf Barsch ständig Hechte an den Spinner gehen?
Wat nu?
Grauzone ausgenutzt.  
Verantwortungsvoll wäre es gewesen das Angeln auf Raubfisch einzustellen bzw. diese Lücke zu schliessen.
Beim Angeln mit Spinner auf Barsch...in einem Hechtgewässer...mit oder ohne Stahlvorfach?
Ohne Stahlvorfach geht man die Gefahr ein das Hechte abbeissen.
Schwimmen dann also mit Spinner im Maul im Gewässer rum.
Sehr Verantwortungsvoll.


Davon ab hast du meinen  anderen Absatz mit vernünftigen Grund überlesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> . Anstatt der ständigen Wiederholung dieser Argumentationskette, schlechte Angler schaffen die Grundlage für die Abschaffung des Hobbys, wäre es wohl sinnvoller sich zu überlegen wie man positiv argumentiert um es nicht so weit kommen zu lassen. *Denn wie Sharpo richtig schreibt, ist die Argumentation der Gegner sehr einfach. Ein Hobby dessen Inhalt das Töten und Verletzen von Fischen ist, gehört abgeschafft. Da geht es keineswegs um Grauzonen.*
> Um es noch einmal zu sagen, ich nutze keine der hier beschriebenen Interpretationsspielräume und verteidige auch kein Verhalten von wem auch immer aber niemand hier und sonstwo wird dieses generelle Problem lösen ohne diese zitierte Kausalkette zu durchbrechen.



Den Zusammenhang sehen und begreifen ist zwar richtig, aber für den Thread zu weit hergeholt, denke ich..

Hier gehts ja nur mal drum, was ist, wenn Bewirtschafter/Verbieter Anglern etwas ÜBER das gesetzliche hinaus verbieten will..

Dass er das eben sinnvollerweise so tun sollte, dass es möglichst klar ist, und zudem rechtssicher kontrollier- und sanktionierbar, ist da meine Meinung.

Sonst bleibts halt schlicht ein lächerlicher Versuch von (zum Teil sogar wohlmeinenden, nicht im Kern anglerfeindlichen) Amateur-Funktionären...

Aus solchen Bemühungen könnte auch die nette Wortschöpfung" verschlimmbessern" stammen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen Regeln ist übrigens eine der besten Voraussetzungen dafür, dass sinnvolle Regeln entstehen.


Habe ich so noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, finde den Gedanken aber reiz/sinnvoll (fühle mich gerade wieder jünger werden)...


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Dass er das eben sinnvollerweise so tun sollte, dass es möglichst klar ist, und zudem rechtssicher kontrollier- und sanktionierbar, ist da meine Meinung.



Na dann sind wir doch im Kern wieder einer Meinung.

Nur bei der praktischen Umsetzung wirds halt nicht einfach.



> Eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen Regeln



an deren Entstehung man selber nicht beteiligt war?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Nur bei der praktischen Umsetzung wirds halt nicht einfach.


Das ist immer das Problem mit Amateuren


----------



## geomas (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Aber in Gänze fernab der Realität des menschlichen Daseins.



Muß jeder selbst wissen, wie er mit Regeln umgeht. Egal, ob die jetzt in Gesetze gegossen sind oder in schwammig formulierten Gewässerordnungen enthalten sind oder vom Individuum selbst auferlegt.


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Verbote sollten immer sinnvoll begründet sein.
Oft bringt ein Verbot gar nichts, weil es eben den Kern nicht trifft oder das Problem nur verlagert oder gar verschlimmert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Verbote sollten immer sinnvoll begründet sein.
> Oft bringt ein Verbot gar nichts, weil es eben den Kern nicht trifft oder das Problem nur verlagert oder gar verschlimmert.



Wenn das die Bewirtschafter/Verbieter begreifen und umsetzen würden, wär alles schon ein Stück weiter..


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich meinte dass der Bewirtschafter anfangs das Raubfischangeln mit Naturfisch und Gummifisch einschränken wollte, um speziell Hechte und Zander zu schonen, aber nicht damit gerechnet hatte, dass die Wortklauber und Lückensucher kommen und jede Ausrede nutzen, um doch auf Zander und HEcht zu fischen.
> 
> Der Barschangler hat von Anfang an in der Zeit nur mit Wurm gefischt. War aber letztlich von einem totalen Raubfischverbot ebenfalls betroffen.



Ich sagte ja schon...
Du übergehst bei gezielten Angeln auf geschützt Fische den vernünftigen Grund nach Tierschutzgesetz.
Ich erkenne keinen vernünftigen Grund nach aktueller "Rechtsauffassung" für das gezielte Beangeln von geschützten Fischen. (Wäre was für Kolja jetzt)

Aus dem Grund erschliesst sich mir nicht die Schonung durch ein ausschliessliches Verbot von Köderfisch und Gufi während andere Hechtköder erlaubt bleiben.

Hier muss man nicht mit den Finger auf dumme Angler zeigen sondern der Gewässerwart sollte sein Fachwissen prüfen.
Guter Wille reicht nicht.

Nicht der Schlauberger ist der Dumme sondern welcher solche Regelungen erlässt.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Verbote sollten immer sinnvoll begründet sein.
> Oft bringt ein Verbot gar nichts, weil es eben den Kern nicht trifft oder das Problem nur verlagert oder gar verschlimmert.




Wieviel DIN A4 Seiten sollen denn dem Angler zur Erlaubniskarte ausgehändigt werden um alle unverständlichen Verbote zu erklären?


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das die Bewirtschafter/Verbieter begreifen und umsetzen würden, wär alles schon ein Stück weiter..



Wir wären erst ein großes Stück weiter, wenn die entsprechenden Gesetzte / Vorschriften auch regelmäßig am Wasser kontrolliert würden.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Wir wären erst ein großes Stück weiter, wenn die entsprechenden Gesetzte / Vorschriften auch regelmäßig am Wasser kontrolliert würden.:m


DAS hab ich nun aber schon x-mal geschrieben, dass das GRUNDVORAUSSETZUNG vor jedem (neuen) Verbot ÜBER das gesetzliche hnaus wäre:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass er das eben sinnvollerweise so tun sollte, dass es möglichst klar ist, *und zudem rechtssicher kontrollier- und sanktionierbar, ist da meine Meinung.*
> 
> Sonst bleibts halt schlicht ein lächerlicher Versuch von (zum Teil sogar wohlmeinenden, nicht im Kern anglerfeindlichen) Amateur-Funktionären...
> 
> Aus solchen Bemühungen könnte auch die nette Wortschöpfung" verschlimmbessern" stammen..



Sollte eigentlich aus Eigenschutz für Funktionäre und Vereine schon selbstverständlich sein - aber da krankt die Kuh wohl weiterhin..


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Wir wären erst ein großes Stück weiter, wenn die entsprechenden Gesetzte / Vorschriften auch regelmäßig am Wasser kontrolliert würden.:m



Aber diese so gegannten Grauzonen sind keine Verbote, was will man da kontrollieren?
Man hat doch gar keine handhabe.

Deswegen werden doch dann die Verbote ausgeweitet um eine Handhabe zu haben.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Nochmal... der Gewässerwart WOLLTE ALLE Hechtköder verbieten und dachte, die Allgemeinheit würde das verstehen und interpretieren können.
> Gleichzeitig wollte er nicht überregulieren, um nicht andere Bereiche mit einzuschränken.
> 
> Hat nicht funktioniert, aber nicht aufgrund seines mangelnden Fachwissens, sondern aufgrund derer, die sich für so furchtbar schlau halten.




Ich habe es schon verstanden. 
Aber dann kann er nicht rumheulen wenn andere sein Verbot sachgerecht auslegen und auf andere Fangmethoden ausweichen.
Welche nicht ausrücklich verboten wurde, er wollte ja offenbar ein Schlupfloch lassen.

Angler können immer noch keine Gedanken irgendwelcher Gewässerwarte lesen.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS hab ich nun aber schon x-mal geschrieben, dass das GRUNDVORAUSSETZUNG vor jedem (neuen) Verbot ÜBER das gesetzliche hnaus wäre:
> 
> 
> Sollte eigentlich aus Eigenschutz für Funktionäre und Vereine schon selbstverständlich sein - aber da krankt die Kuh wohl weiterhin..



Leider sehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang das Problem, dass in solchen Situationen zumindest die Vereine auf ehrenamtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher zurück greifen (müssen), die des Öfteren (lediglich meine Erfahrungswerte) zu stark eingeschränkte Kompetenzen haben (z.B. keine Befugnis Taschen bzw. im Wasser befindliche Köder zu kontrollieren), selber nicht wirklich 100%tig mit der Gewässerordnung UND allg. Gesetzeslage vertraut sind UND/ODER zu bestimmten Zeiten an bestimmten Strecken aus Angst vor Randale oder Schlimmerem garnicht erst kontrollieren (quasi No-go-Area's am Wasser).


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ja nun, so ist das, wenn man ÜBER das Gesetz hinausgehende Bestimmungen hat oder will. Fürs gesetzliche wäre ja Polizei zuständig..

Wers will, MUSS sich auch um Umsetzung kümmern, sonst ists doppelt sinnfrei..


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber diese so gegannten Grauzonen sind keine Verbote, was will man da kontrollieren?
> Man hat doch gar keine handhabe.
> 
> Deswegen werden doch dann die Verbote ausgeweitet um eine Handhabe zu haben.



Ich finde das zu pauschal formuliert. Meiner Meinung nach muss man in diesem Zusammenhang differenzieren zwischen ggf. gewollter oder dauerhaft geduldeter Grauzone --> z.B. der Bewirtschafter will bewusst Entscheidungsspielraum auf den Angler übertragen.

Oder Grauzonen, die entstanden/vorhanden sind, weil ggf. der Bewirtschafter bei entsprechenden Formulierungen einfach - genau diesem gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt/geschlampt und die "Spitzfindigkeit" so mancher der angelnden Kollgen unterschätzt hat"--> mMn mit einer der größten Fehler, die man heutzutage in einer größtenteils egoman ausgerichteten Gesellschaft machen kann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> z.B. der Bewirtschafter will bewusst Entscheidungsspielraum auf den Angler übertragen


Das ist dann keine Grauzone.


----------



## schomi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Meines Wissens stehen in der Landesfischereiverordnungen die Schonzeiten und sie Schonmaße.

Das ist klar und deutlich. 

Es dürfen keine Fische unter dem Schonmaß und in der Schonzeit entnommen werden. Das ist der Sinn der Verordnung.

Alle anderen Einschränkungen - was in den Gewässerordnungen steht ist murks und führt nur zu Streit. 
Die Gewässerordnungen wollen Einschränkungen, Verbote und Macht demonstrieren.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@ Thomas

Warum kann das bzw. ist das per se keine Grauzone? Ich kenne durchaus Gewässerregelungen, die danach Interpretationsspielraum bzgl. einer gesetztlichen Auslegung ermöglichen. D.h. kontolliert von öffentlichen Fischreiaufsehern nach LFG/LFO--> nicht regelkonform, kontrolliert von vereinsseitig bestelltem Fischreiaufseher geduldet  der untote Köderfisch dürfte eins der populärsten Beispiele in diesem Zusammenhang sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> @ Thomas
> 
> Warum kann das bzw. ist das per se keine Grauzone? Ich kenne durchaus Gewässerregelungen, die danach Interpretationsspielraum bzgl. einer gesetztlichen Auslegung ermöglichen.


Wenn die Entscheidung auf den Angler übertragen wird, ist das gewollt und somit keine Grauzone oder Auslegung.

Denn das betrifft ja NICHT gesetzliche Bestimmungen, sondern kann nur darüber hinausgehende, privatrechtliche betreffen.

KEIN Bewirtschafter/Verbieter kann/darf (oder sollte) gesetzliche Bestimmungen aushebeln.. 

Und wenn die Entscheidung Anglern dann überlassen wird, greift die gesetzliche Regelung und es gibt KEINERLEI Grauzone.



magi schrieb:


> D.h. kontolliert von öffentlichen Fischreiaufsehern nach LFG/LFO--> nicht regelkonform, kontrolliert von vereinsseitig bestelltem Fischreiaufseher geduldet  der untote Köderfisch dürfte eins der populärsten Beispiele in diesem Zusammenhang sein...


Zwar "nett"  - aber schlicht rechtswidrig vom Vereinsaufseher..

Pervers wirds in dem Fall dann, wenn der Vereinsjockel Vereinsanglern den nicht ganz toten Köfi durchgehen lässt und Gastangler (>>Fischneid) dafür anscheisst..

Da hört dann bei mir jeder Funken Verständnis auf ...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Doch, eigentlich schon. Und wenn man mit Grauzonen verantwortungsvoll umgeht, gibt es keinen Grund für weitere gesetzliche Verschärfungen, sondern FREIHEIT:vik:
> 
> ...aber wie wir gelernt haben, kann der gemeine Angler damit nicht umgehen.



Wieder das undefinierte Wort Verantwortungsvoll.

Humbug.

Wenn es Verboten ist mit...unser Beispiel wieder..Köderfisch und Gufi, dann sind nicht per se Wobbler und Blinker verboten. 
Ist nun mal Fakt.
Und wenn Angler dann mit Blinker auf geschützte Fische angeln..
Dann brauch man nicht rumheulen sondern sollte mal Gesetze anwenden.

Worin besteht der vernünftige Grund gezielt auf geschützte Fische zu angeln?

Wenn diese aber nur Beifang sind, sollte man auch als Verantwortlicher mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!

Aber wenn man als Verantwortlicher kein Interesse hat und meint alles überreglementieren zu müssen. 
Ist er die falsche Person auf den Posten.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Entscheidung auf den Angler übertragen wird, ist das gewollt und somit keine Grauzone oder Auslegung.
> 
> Denn das betrifft ja NICHT gesetzliche Bestimmungen, sondern kann nur darüber hinausgehende, privatrechtliche betreffen.
> 
> ...



Die Realität ist aber eine andere... Aber bleiben wir bei deinem letzten Punkt. Gerade die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen lassen in vielen Bundesländern doch VIEL Intepretationsspielraum, siehe z.B. C&R als heiß diskutiertes Thema.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> @Kolja
> Sehe ich nur als einen Aspekt, denn es sind nicht die Staaten mit den härtesten und strengsten Regeln und deren Vollzug, in denen das gesellschaftliche Zusammenleben am besten funktioniert. Es sind die, in den es gelungen ist das gesellschaftliche Klima, über Bildung, Aufklärung und soziale Gerechtigkeit, in ein Maß zu überführen das in großen Teilen akzeptiert und sogar gefeiert wird.



Völlig richtig!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Leider sehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang das Problem, dass in solchen Situationen zumindest die Vereine auf ehrenamtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher zurück greifen (müssen), die des Öfteren (lediglich meine Erfahrungswerte) zu stark eingeschränkte Kompetenzen haben (z.B. keine Befugnis Taschen bzw. im Wasser befindliche Köder zu kontrollieren), selber nicht wirklich 100%tig mit der Gewässerordnung UND allg. Gesetzeslage vertraut sind



So gesehen richtig, andererseits möchte ich bei einigen(wenigen) FA besser überhaupt keine, als noch weitere Befugnisse.

Ist nämlich gar nicht sooo selten, das Bewirtschafter da recht klare Bestimmungen haben, der Angler diese korrekt beachtet, der FA jedoch wieder zum Typ Moralisierender Wanderprediger gehört,dem entweder deine Nase oder dein Angelstil nicht passen..oder beides.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Am Franziskussee im Rheinland darf nicht mit Nüssen geangelt werden. Wenn ich dann mit erd- oder Tigernüssen (beides Hülsenfrüchte) angeln würde wäre das vom Ding her nicht illegal-  aber wieso muss ich das ausreizen? Mir als mehr oder minder erwachsenem Menschen ist klar, dass die beiden genannten Köder mitgemeint sind und mit Boilies oder Maiskette habe ich dort auch nicht schlechter gefangen. Über Sinn und unsinn kann man sicher trefflich streiten, aber ich habe als Gast kein Problem mich daran zu halten. Ich will ja gerne wieder kommen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So gesehen richtig, andererseits möchte ich bei einigen(wenigen) FA besser überhaupt keine, als noch weitere Befugnisse.
> 
> Ist nämlich gar nicht sooo selten, das Bewirtschafter da recht klare Bestimmungen haben, der Angler diese korrekt beachtet, der FA jedoch wieder zum Typ Moralisierender Wanderprediger gehört,dem entweder deine Nase oder dein Angelstil nicht passen..oder beides.



und anschliessend von Grauzonen spricht wo sich Angler an alle Gesetze und Verordnungen halten nur weil es der eigenen persönlichen Moral und Ethik widerspricht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Eine Grauzone ist ein undefinierter Raum zwischen den Polaritäten "Erlaubt" <-> "Verboten"; dies führt unweigerlich zu einem Spannungsfeld der Akteure, also z.B. dem Angler und dem Kontrolleur

Ein eingeräumter Handlungspielraum ist in ein definierter Raum, ein Fenster, das durch sein "Öffnen" eine Bewilligung des Handeln ist und somit kein Spannungsfeld darstellt => "Erlaubt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Die Realität ist aber eine andere... Aber bleiben wir bei deinem letzten Punkt. Gerade die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen lassen in vielen Bundesländern doch Intepretationsspielraum, siehe z.B. C&R als heiß diskutiertes Thema.


Nein, das ist klar geregelt überall. 

Es gibt gesetzliche Verbote wie im Saarland und S-H, und eben keine in anderen Ländern. In Bayern entscheidet nicht der Angler sondern der Bewirtschafter über zurücksetzen. Alles glasklar.

Keinerlei Grauzone...

Dass das "diskutiert" wird, liegt meist schlicht daran, dass viele Bewirtschafter wie Angler (auch und gerade Vereinsleute/Verbandler) zu wenig Ahnung haben und Angler den von denen diesbezüglich seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten verbreiteten Unfug von ihren Verbänden und Vereinen kritiklos nachbeten..



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein eingeräumter Handlungspielraum ist in ein definierter Raum, ein Fenster, das durch sein "Öffnen" eine Bewilligung des Handeln ist und somit kein Spannungsfeld darstellt => "Erlaubt"


So isses....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Verbote sollten immer sinnvoll begründet sein.
> Oft bringt ein Verbot gar nichts, weil es eben den Kern nicht trifft oder das Problem nur verlagert oder gar verschlimmert.



Aber da genau liegt das Problem. Es wird immer Leute geben, die die Sinnhaftigkeit eines sinnvollen Verbotes nicht erkennen wollen. Auf der anderen Seite wird es auch immer sinnlose Verbote geben. Es ist dabei aber noch komplizierter. Über viele Verbote wird man schlicht unterschiedlicher Ansicht sein, weil es eine Frage der Abwägung ist.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So gesehen richtig, andererseits möchte ich bei einigen(wenigen) FA besser überhaupt keine, als noch weitere Befugnisse.
> 
> Ist nämlich gar nicht sooo selten, das Bewirtschafter da recht klare Bestimmungen haben, der Angler diese korrekt beachtet, der FA jedoch wieder zum Typ Moralisierender Wanderprediger gehört,dem entweder deine Nase oder dein Angelstil nicht passen..oder beides.



Danke, dass du das nochmal konkretisiert hast! Das war eigentlich auch mit gemeint, dass sich viele FA nicht richig auskennen und Ihre eigene Moralvorstellung da dann mit einbrigen. Kenne ich leider auch...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja schon...
> Du übergehst bei gezielten Angeln auf geschützt Fische den vernünftigen Grund nach Tierschutzgesetz.
> Ich erkenne keinen vernünftigen Grund nach aktueller "Rechtsauffassung" für das gezielte Beangeln von geschützten Fischen. (Wäre was für Kolja jetzt)


 Weil es keinen gibt.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Fürs gesetzliche wäre ja Polizei zuständig..



In der Theorie, ja.

In der Praxis packt dann der potentielle Schwarzfischer ein und geht, nachdem der Aufseher 1,5 h vergeblich auf die zu Hilfe gerufene Streife gewartet hat.

Und dass alle Polizisten besonders firm in Fischereigesetz und Verodnung sind, würde ich auch nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In der Theorie, ja.
> 
> In der Praxis packt dann der potentielle Schwarzfischer ein und geht, nachdem der Aufseher 1,5 h vergeblich auf die zu Hilfe gerufene Streife gewartet hat.
> 
> Und dass alle Polizisten besonders firm in Fischereigesetz und Verordnung sind, würde ich auch nicht unterschreiben.


und das machen sinnlose Verbote übers gesetzliche hinaus besser (NUR DARUM gehts bei Grauzonen und Schlupflöchern)?

Da würd ich eher mal (als Verband/Verein/Bewirtschafter) dafür kämpfen, dass die Polizei ihrem Job nachkommen kann und Gerichte nicht alles ausm Bereich Fischerei wg. Geringfügigkeit einstellen ...


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Sehe ich anderes Thomas. Wenn es klar geregelt wäre, gäbe es keine Verfahren und/ oder Einstellungen gegen Auflagen im Falle C&R...Aber sollte das Thema mich persönlich eines Tages betreffen, darf ich auf dich als Rechtsbestand verweisen (oder darf sich zumindest mein Rechtsbeistand an dich wenden zwecks Hilfestellung)?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Weil es keinen gibt.



Daraus schliesse ich, das es ein Vergehen nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist.

Danke für die Bestätigung (wenn ich Deine Aussage korrekt interpretiert habe)


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> entscheidet nicht der Angler sondern der Bewirtschafter über zurücksetzen. Alles glasklar.



in Bayern entscheidet der Bewirtschafter, ob in bestimmten Situationen der Angler selber entscheiden darf, ob er einen Fisch behält oder zurücksetzt. 
Allerdings braucht der Bewirtschafter dazu auch wieder die Genehmigung der Behörden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieder das undefinierte Wort Verantwortungsvoll.
> 
> Humbug.
> 
> ...



Es wird immer Menschen geben, die so viel Zeit haben andere über Gebühr zu beschäftigen.

Das ist schon im frühen Kindesalter so, da lautet die in Dauerschleife wiederkehrende Frage "Warum".

Im Laufe des Erwachsenwerdens lassen die meisten das hinter sich, werden erwachsen, handeln nach Recht und Gesetzt und interpretieren da wo Zweifel bestehen den Sachverhalt verantwortungsvoll.

Bei Kindern muss man dadurch, bei Erwachsenen muss es auch mal gut sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Sehe ich anderes Thomas. Wenn es klar geregelt wäre, gäbe es keine Verfahren und/ oder Einstellungen gegen Auflagen im Falle C&R...Aber sollte das Thema mich üpersönlich eines Tages betreffen, darf ich auf dich als Rechtsbestand verweisen (oder darf sich zumindest mein Rechtsbeistand an dich wenden zwecks Hilfestellung)?



Würd ich z. B. Kolja empfehlen und gebe einen guten Tipp:
NIEMALS Aussage machen als Angler in so einem Fall OHNE vorherige Konsultation eines Anwaltes.

Zum nachlesen und belesen zum Thema:
C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung



> keine Verfahren und/ oder Einstellungen gegen Auflagen im Falle C&R.


War NIE wegen reinem zurücksetzen/C+R, immer wegen Begleitumstände, nie vor höherem Gericht..

Ist aber anders Thema als Grauzone, und dazu haben wir ja genügend Threads


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich befürchte, ein wesentlicher Grund für immer mehr Regelungen ist der Werteverfall in unserer Gesellschaft. Um so weniger moralische und ethische Vorstellungen zum allgemeinen Konsens gehören, um so mehr versucht man diese Werte dadurch aufrecht zu erhalten, dass man sie schriftlich fixiert. Das kann eine Gewässerordnung genau so sein, wie ein Gesetz. 

Jetzt muss man danach fragen, was zu diesem Werteverfall führte. Dies wird nicht zuletzt eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit sein, die man gerne als Toleranz verkauft. Ich habe nichts gegen Toleranz, werbe für diese sogar. Aber wenn man alles toleriert, fehlen irgend wann die gesellschaftlichen Leitplanken. Der Rest der billig und gerecht Denkenden versucht dann wenigstens den Status quo durch feste verbindliche Regeln zu halten. Um so mehr ich aber fixiere ist, um so weniger wird als moralisch selbstverständlich angesehen und von der Allgemeinheit unabhängig von einer Kodifizierung als gültig akzeptiert. Ein Teufelskreis. Ich befürchte, unsere Gesellschaft hat bereits ein Mass an Dekadenz erreicht, dass sie letztlich nicht mehr zu retten sein wird.  Wir werden alle sterben, dass ist gewiss.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Sehe ich anderes Thomas. Wenn es klar geregelt wäre, gäbe es keine Verfahren und/ oder Einstellungen gegen Auflagen im Falle C&R...Aber sollte das Thema mich üpersönlich eines Tages betreffen, darf ich auf dich als Rechtsbestand verweisen (oder darf sich zumindest mein Rechtsbeistand an dich wenden zwecks Hilfestellung)?



C&R ist klar geregelt. Keine Verbote = Erlaubt!
Verbote = verboten!

Es gibt keine Anzeige wegen C&R oder Verurteilung nur weil es irgendwelche Medien so berichten.
Anzeigen erfolgen immer auf Grund Verletzung des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Thema: vernünftiger Grund., lang anhaltender Leid oder Schmerzen...
Niemals wegen C&R (bis auf in den Bundesländern in denen es explizit verboten ist)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wir werden alle sterben, dass ist gewiss.



Immerhin gibt es da noch keine Schlupflöcher.
Naturgesetze haben wohl keine Grauzonen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es da noch keine Schlupflöcher.
> *Naturgesetze haben wohl keine Grauzonen* |rolleyes


Nur das, was "Wissenschaft" als Naturgesetz definiert, Naturgesetze selber sicher nicht  - die Erde war wissenschaftlich auch mal ne Scheibe ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, ein wesentlicher Grund für immer mehr Regelungen ist der Werteverfall in unserer Gesellschaft. Um so weniger moralische und ethische Vorstellungen zum allgemeinen Konsens gehören, um so mehr versucht man diese Werte dadurch aufrecht zu erhalten, dass man sie schriftlich fixiert. Das kann eine Gewässerordnung genau so sein, wie ein Gesetz.
> 
> Jetzt muss man danach fragen, was zu diesem Werteverfall führte. Dies wird nicht zuletzt eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit sein, die man gerne als Toleranz verkauft. Ich habe nichts gegen Toleranz, werbe für diese sogar. Aber wenn man alles toleriert, fehlen irgend wann die gesellschaftlichen Leitplanken. Der Rest der billig und gerecht Denkenden versucht dann wenigstens den Status quo durch feste verbindliche Regeln zu halten. Um so mehr ich aber fixiere ist, um so weniger wird als moralisch selbstverständlich angesehen und von der Allgemeinheit unabhängig von einer Kodifizierung als gültig akzeptiert. Ein Teufelskreis. Ich befürchte, unsere Gesellschaft hat bereits ein Mass an Dekadenz erreicht, dass sie letztlich nicht mehr zu retten sein wird.  Wir werden alle sterben, dass ist gewiss.



Dies hat nicht immer oder besonders viel mit Dekadenz zu tun.
Unsere Gesellschaft ist zu verschieden.
"Preussen",  Bayern, Sachsen etc. ..dazu dann Italiener, Russen, Polen, Chinesen etc etc. 
Jeder Gruppe hat andere Werte, andere Moral und Ethik, Kultur und Bräuche etc.

Dies muss alles unter einem Hut gebracht werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Wenn auch auf OFFTOPIC zu OFFTOPIC



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es da noch keine Schlupflöcher.
> Naturgesetze haben wohl keine Grauzonen |rolleyes



Wenn man diesem aber nachhilft, überlistet, aushebelt, umgeht, Schlupflöcher sucht,  schon  

Aktive Sterbehilfe
Suizid
Mord
unverschuldeter Unfall
usw. ..

alles Grauzone


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies hat nicht immer oder besonders viel mit Dekadenz zu tun.
> Unsere Gesellschaft ist zu verschieden.
> "Preussen",  Bayern, Sachsen etc. ..dazu dann Italiener, Russen, Polen, Chinesen etc etc.
> Jeder Gruppe hat andere Werte, andere Moral und Ethik, Kultur und Bräuche etc.
> ...


ihr denkt dran:
Angelpolitik, keine allgemeine...
Warum mir das jetzt gerade einfällt???

Keine Ahnung....


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Ich befürchte, unsere Gesellschaft hat bereits ein Mass an Dekadenz erreicht, dass sie letztlich nicht mehr zu retten sein wird



Die Befürchtung ist wahrscheinlich nicht unbegründet.

Was mir etwas Auftrieb gibt, ist mein neuer Verein.

Auch dort sind die Vereinsregeln durchaus interpretierbar, aber durch die beschränkte Mitgliederzahl und das Auswahlverfahren funktioniert die soziale Kontrolle noch.

Dort ist seit Jahren niemand negativ aufgefallen, egal ob nun durch echten Verstoß oder Grauzone.

In meinem Stammverein mit 1000 Mitgliedern beobachte ich da eher das Gegenteil.

Daraus nun zu folgern, alle Vereinsregeln abzuschaffen, die Vereinsaufseher zu beurlauben und auf die Vernunft der Angler und der Polizei zu vertrauen sähe ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht als Verbesserung.

Übrigens galten die 30 cm vereinsinterne Forellenschonmaß m.W.n. seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg ohne Beanstandung. Einer der damailgen Vorstände war auch Jurist.  Würde ich jetzt nicht als Amateure bezeichnen.

Bin gespannt ob Kolja nen Juristen kennt, der garantieren könnte dauerhaft unangreifbare Fischereiregeln ohne jedes Schlupfloch zu formulieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur das, was "Wissenschaft" als Naturgesetz definiert, Naturgesetze selber sicher nicht  - die Erde war wissenschaftlich auch mal ne Scheibe ;-)))



Der Natur ist Wissenschaft herzlichst egal...sie wird darauf eine Antwort wissen, und die hats in sich, egal wie lange es dabei dauert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Natur ist Wissenschaft herzlichst egal...sie wird darauf eine Antwort wissen, und die hats in sich, egal wie lange es dabei dauert.


sind wir uns einig


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Sharpo wird dir da mit Sicherheit widersprechen. Steht in keinem Gesetz, dass man verpflichtet ist, zu sterben, also wird zumindest ER sich daran nicht halten.




Musst Du wieder persönlich werden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was wohl gemeint war, ist die Monarchie.



Keine Ahnung, ob dieser Begriff sinnvoll ist, aber der Begriff der wohlwollenden Tyrannei ist durchaus gebräuchlich. Google mal danach.

Beispiel: https://books.google.de/books?id=_Q...v=onepage&q=der wohlwollende Tyrannei&f=false

Das sollten wir in einem Anglerforum aber wirklich nicht vertiefen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ach komm, ein bisschen Spaß muss sein und ist doch nicht persönlich oder böse gemeint




Ohne gewisse smilys finde ich es nicht lustig Angler zu denunzieren welche sich an Recht und Gesetz halten.
Und für weitere Verbote beschuldigt werden.

Ein klassisches Beispiel:
Zelten verboten.
Evtl. noch mit dem Zusatz: Angelschirme erlaubt.
Da kommt dann der Angler mit einen ~4m Spannweite Schirm. 
Stellt den auf den Boden und evtl. noch eine Liege darunter.

Nun geht das Gemaul einiger Gewässerwarte, Vorstände etc.  los...

dann kommt noch dazu...er will über Nacht am Gewässer bleiben.
2h nach Sonnenuntergang wird Regelkonform das Angeln eingestellt und er legt sich pennen.
2h vor Sonnenaufgang schmeisst er die Angel aus..

Auf der Vorstandsitzung grosses Tamtam..
Ergebnis? Aufenthaltsverbot am Gewässer nach Sonnenuntergang.
Begründung? 
Halt dich fest.
Fischereiaufseher haben keine Lust Nachts, nach Sonnenuntergang Angler am Gewässer zu kontrollieren.
Der Angler hat nicht verstanden um was es eigentlich ging. 
Er hat sich an alle Rechtsvorschriften gehalten!
Er hat absolut Verantwortungsvoll gehandelt!

Das sind eure angeblichen Grauzonen. Unverantwortliches handeln von Anglern?

Während die Dorfjugend Saufgelage am Gewässer abhalten dürfen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

nix persönliches, keine allgemeine Politik...

nur zum dran denken..


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Und dann gehts wieder von vorne los...



Oder er sagt, dann angelt keiner mehr außer mir und meiner Familie.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Da kommt dann der Angler mit einen ~4m Spannweite Schirm.
> Stellt den auf den Boden und evtl. noch eine Liege darunter.



Lass mal raten, als Konsequenz wurde dann das Zelten und das Parken von Wohnmobilen am Gewässer erlaubt????


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> frag doch einfach den Gewässerwart ob das ok ist.



Könnte man machen, besser wäre aber wohl der Vorstand. Und das ganze dann schriftlich mit Datum, Unterschrift und Stempel.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Wenn man voher fragt, besteht allerdings ein Risiko, dass die Antwort "Nein" ist.

Deshalb wird diese Möglichkeit wahrscheinlich auch nur selten genutzt.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohne gewisse smilys finde ich es nicht lustig Angler zu denunzieren welche sich an Recht und Gesetz halten.
> Und für weitere Verbote beschuldigt werden.
> 
> Ein klassisches Beispiel:
> ...



Ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber dein gewähltes Beispiel ist sicherlich kein rümliches Ereignis für den entsprechenden Verein(-svorstand). Allerdings gibt es auch z.T. durchaus positive Entwicklungen, die z.B. auf vereiensebene konkretisiert wurden (Entnahmefenster, Jahreshöchstfangmengen, anstatt engstirnige lediglich tagesabhängige Höstfangmengen etc.).


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Warum soll man Fragen wenn auf dem Papier Angelschirme erlaubt steht?
Ein Schirm ist ein Schirm und kein Zelt.
Nur weil der Schirm grösser als der Handtaschenschirm ist?
Irrsinn.

Wenn auf einem Schild steht, für PKW Durchfahrt verboten fragt ihr nach ob man mit dem Fahrrad durchfahren darf? #q


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber dein gewähltes Beispiel ist sicherlich kein rümliches Ereignis für den entsprechenden Verein(-svorstand). Allerdings gibt es auch z.T. durchaus positive Entwicklungen, die z.B. auf vereiensebene konkretisiert wurden (Entnahmefenster, Jahreshöchstfangmengen, anstatt engstirnige lediglich tagesabhängige Höstfangmengen etc.).



Es geht nicht um rühmlich oder nichtrühmlich.

So ist es auch mit anderen Dingen. 
Gufi- Verbot während der Schonzeit. 
Wird halt mit Blinker geangelt.

Anschliessend wird Tamtam gemacht weil es dem Vorstand nicht passt, der Angler sich aber Regelkonform verhalten hat.
Für einige von euch nutzt er eine Grauzone aus. 
Nein tut er nicht, da Blinker nicht verboten wurde.
Wenn es um das gezielte beangeln von geschützten Fischen geht greift das TSG. 
Da brauch man solche Verbote nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, einfach fragen, was der Sinn bei der Sache war. Wenn es darum ging, Zelte mit Boden zu vermeiden, ist die Größe zweitrangig.




Angelschirm ist kein Zelt. egal ob mit oder ohne Boden.
Schirm bleibt Schirm..und nein kein Bildschirm

Und bei einer Einschränkung auf PKWs brauch man nicht fragen. Es gibt laut Strassenverkehrsordnung ein anderes generelles Durchfahrtsverbot- Schild.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man voher fragt, besteht allerdings ein Risiko, dass die Antwort "Nein" ist.
> 
> Deshalb wird diese Möglichkeit wahrscheinlich auch nur selten genutzt.


Der kassiert ein Nein, während 50 m weiter die Nichtangelnde Partygemeinde die nächste Fuhre Hopfenschorlen aus dem Zelt holt, ihm zuprostet sowie noch einen angenehmen Abend wünscht...der fragt nie wieder und kommt sich zu Recht verkaspert vor.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Wenn auf einem Schild steht, für PKW Durchfahrt verboten fragt ihr nach ob man mit dem Fahrrad durchfahren darf?



Ne, dann leihe ich mir nen Unimog um den Weg befahren zu dürfen.

In einer meiner Karten steht : "Erlaubt sind zwei Handangeln, die ständig zu beaufsichtigen sind. "

Nach Meinung einger hier völliger Schwachsinn, weil das auch in FIG/Verordnung so drinsteht.

Allerdings definiert die Verordnung den Begriff ständig beaufsichtigen nicht.
Es gibt Ferngläser, Nachtsichgeräte, Funksounderboxen etc. etc. 

Wenn man dann schreibt.  "Die Ruten sind ständig im Blickfeld zu behalten, der Abstand zwischen Angler und Handangel darf 5m nicht überschreiten" wird es dann besser?

Nun gut, sind die 5m nun horizontal, vertikal, Landweg, Wasserweg, dürfen Zäune und andere Hindernisse im Wege stehen usw. usw.

Was ist mit Sehbehinderten, Rollstuhlfahrern etc. ?

Also ich würde mir nicht zutrauen, ene Regelung zu schreiben, die allen und allem gerecht würde und trotzdem keine Schlupflöcher offen lässt.

Und wenn man es nicht regelt und jedem selber überlässt, ob er beim Fischen 100m entfernt mit der Sounderbox im Kleinbus pennt, wäre ich auch nicht so ganz glücklich.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine eindeutige Regelung. PKW ist PKW, steht im Zweifel in deinem Fahrzeugschein.
> 
> Aber wenn auf dem Schild steht, PKW verboten. Fährst Du dann lachend mit deinem LKW durch?




Klar, warum nicht?
Denn dafür gibt es ein anderes Verbotsschild.  :q

Verkehrszeichen Nummer 260 oder 251

:vik:

Ganz einfache Sache, kein Schlupfloch sondern klare und eindeutige Auslegung von Verkehrsregeln.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Genau. und die Konsequenz ist furzegal. Tolle Einstellung.




Nee sorry....ganz klare Verkehrsregelung.
Das Verbot für PKW ist das Zeichen 257-55. 
Verbietet ausschliesslich die Durchfahrt von Personenkraftwagen.

lol


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Da hat Sharpo schon recht.

Wenn man dieses Verkehrzeichen verwendet will man doch sicher die Durchfahrt für LKW, Traktoren, Kettenfahrzeuge und sonstiges erlauben.

Wenn man die Handangeln ständig im Blickfeld hat, macht es doch sicher auch nichts aus, wenn zwischen Angler und Rute Zäune, Bundestraßen, Bahnlinien etc. sind.

Der Fisch wartet schon, bis der Güterzug durch ist oder sich die Verkehrslage beruhigt.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@fishhawk

Du glaubst wenn man sich einigermaßen vernunftbegabt verhält kann das neue Verbote verhinden? 

Ja - das kanns geben.

Ein Beispiel ist z.B. auch das hier angesprochene "Zelten". 
Es gibt hier einige kleine Flussläufe bzw. Abschnitte die in Privathand sind. Da wird eher wenig geangelt und die Erlaubnisscheine regeln da oftmals quasi gar nichts. 

Unter den Karpfenanglern die hier unterwegs sind, und ein Zelt einen Schirm verwenden wollen hat es sich mittlerweile etabliert, dass man sein Bivvy/Zelt/Schirm einfach erst am etwas späteren Abend aufstellt. 

Dann fällt das niemandem auf und es stört sich auch niemand daran. 

So hat das jetzt über Jahre für alle Beteiligten völlig problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Nein, mit Konsequenz meine ich, dass wenn bemerkt wird, dass da jetzt zwar keine PKW mehr durchfahren, aber dafür die Leute mit dem LKW kommen, wird die Verkehrsbehörde, um zu vermeiden, ein LKW-Verbotsschild aufzustellen, was der nächste Schlauberger durch Nutzung eines Wohnmobils, Panzers oder Baukrans umgeht, einfach die Durchfahrt für alle motorbetriebenen Fahrzeuge verbieten.
> Und der Opi mit dem kleinen Moped, dem vorher keiner etwas wollte, guckt dumm aus der Wäsche.




Glaube mir eins. Behörden sind keine Vereinsvorstände oder Gewässerwarte welche nicht Wissen was sie tun wenn man solch eine Beschilderung anbringt.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich finde das Beispiel hat das Problem, über das wir diskutieren, perfekt wiedergegeben.




Es zeugt den Irrsinn mit eurer Grauzonentheorie.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Du glaubst wenn man sich einigermaßen vernunftbegabt verhält kann das neue Verbote verhinden?



Daran glaube ich tatsächlich, weil ich eben auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


Leider ist das Gegenteil weitaus häufiger der Fall.

Warum wurde im Nürnberger Staatshafen das Nachtangeln bis auf ganz wenige Stellen verboten?

Weil es Karpfenangler gab, die nachts auf den Rangiergleisen biwakiert hatten und die Züge zu Notbremsungen zwangen.

Leider hatten die "Amateure" im Gewässerauschuss vergerssen, das expliizit zu verbieten. Da stand nur drin, dass man auf den Gleisen keine Fahrzeuge abstellen darf. Der Begriff Fahrzeug war aber auch nicht näher definiert.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Daran glaube ich tatsächlich, weil ich eben auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> 
> 
> Leider ist das Gegenteil weitaus häufiger der Fall.
> ...




Also vor Dummheit schützen auch keine Verbote.

Muss ich jetzt das Verbot bezüglich Betreten von Gleisanlagen raus suchen? Nicht wirklich oder?  :q


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Muss ich jetzt das Verbot bezüglich Betreten von Gleisanlagen raus suchen? Nicht wirklich oder?



Ne, nur das Verbot dort ne Liege oder ein Bivy aufzustellen.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ne, nur das Verbot dort ne Liege oder ein Bivy aufzustellen.
> 
> Viel Spaß.




Dazu muss man die Gleisanlage erstmal betreten. 
Und dies ist Verboten.

Aber wie gesagt, vor Dummheit schützen auch keine Verbote.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Diesen ganzen Wortlaut Gedönse und angebliche Grauzonen hat der Gesetzgeber in seiner unendlichen Weisheit natürlich vorausgesehen. Daher heißt es im BGB:

_§ 133 Auslegung einer Willenserklärung
Bei der Auslegung einer Willenserklärung ist der wirkliche Wille zu erforschen und nicht an dem buchstäblichen Sinne des Ausdrucks zu haften._


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Wo beginnt die Gleisanlage und wo endet sie?

Dort laufen die Gleise parrallel zu den Kais.

Das ist dort ganz dünnes Eis zum völligen Betretungsverbot.

Aber man kann natürlich der Meinung sein, lieber nichts in Karte zu schreiben und sich darauf zu verlassen, dass jeder Angler die einschlägigen Gesetze und Verordnungen zum Eisenbahnverkehr auswendig lernt, bevor er dort fischt.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Wenn mal wirklich jeder und ich meine JEDER sein Hirn einschalten würde. über den eigenen Tellerrand rausschauen und auch mal überlegen würde was er mit SEINEM tun evtl. für die Zukunft anrichtet wäre das Problem nicht nur gelöst sondern wäre es NIE entstanden


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> evtl. für die Zukunft anrichtet wäre das Problem nicht nur gelöst sondern wäre es NIE entstanden



Würde ich zustimmen.

Kenne zum Glück eben auch Beispiele wo das  jahrzehntelang funktioniert hat.

Wenn dann aber die "falschen Gruppen" am Gewässer auftauchen, geht der Zirkus auch dort los.

Ich wünsche z.B. Franz,  dass die von ihm genannten Gewässer nicht von den falschen entdeckt werden. Das geht bei großen Vereinen natürlich wesentlich schwieriger, als bei Strecken die von wohlwollenden Tyrannen verwaltet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Na sieh mal an.#6
> 
> Pass auf, gleich geht's los mit der Anzweiflung, ob es sich um Willenserklärungen handelt
> :z


https://www.haufe.de/recht/deutsche...illenserklaerung_idesk_PI17574_HI9630052.html

http://www.uni-muenster.de/Jura.itm/hoeren/materialien/BGBATAuslegung.pdf


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Dazu muss man die Gleisanlage erstmal betreten.



Die Gleise sind dort ähnlich wie bei einer Straßenbahn im Asphalt versenkt. 

Ob er die Gleisanlage betreten hat kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Könnte auch sein, dass nur ein Teil seines Camps auf dem Gleis stand oder vielleicht auch nur hineingeragt hat.

Jedenfalls hat der Rangierer ne Notbremsung eingeleitet.

Ob ein entsprechender Hinweis auf der Karte das verhindert hätte kann natürlich niemand sagen.

Aber man hätte ihm problemlos die Karte abnehmen können, weil das als Sanktionsmaßnahme für Verstöße auf der Karte steht und vom Erlaubnisscheinnehmer durch Unterschrift bestätigt wird.

Und ich finde es immer besser, wenn sowas unter Anglern intern geregelt wird und nicht mit Anzeigen oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten, was dann ggf. noch in den Medien breitgetreten wird.

Aber auch hier halt meine individuelle Meinung, die muss niemand teilen oder sich für interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Vielleicht etwas einfacher zusammenhängend erklärt (sooo einfach ist das nicht mit "Willenserklärung muss nicht wörtlich stimmen" - Juristerei halt). Interessant (und auch maßgeblich) wäre da der Punkt "Willensmangel", denn da kommt hier eigentlich nur §119 in Betracht, wenn die zu dumm sind, um ordentlich zu formulieren, wie es jeder Vertragspartner zuerst mal erwarten darf.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willenserklärung


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Gleise sind dort ähnlich wie bei einer Straßenbahn im Asphalt versenkt.
> 
> Ob er die Gleisanlage betreten hat kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Könnte auch sein, dass nur ein Teil seines Camps auf dem Gleis stand oder vielleicht auch nur hineingeragt hat.
> ...



Im Normalfall kommt doch sowieso nur Negatives in die Medien und selbst wenns positiv war wirds solange breitgetreten bis es negativ ist. Das meinte ich mit in die Zukunft schauen bzw. damit anrichten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Na sieh mal an.#6
> 
> Pass auf, gleich geht's los mit der Anzweiflung, ob es sich um Willenserklärungen handelt
> :z



Der grundsätzliche dahinterstehende Rechtsgedanke wird auf alles im Zivilrecht angewendet.


----------



## ronram (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, ein wesentlicher Grund für immer mehr Regelungen ist der Werteverfall in unserer Gesellschaft.
> (...)



Hmmm...spontan hätte ich ja gesagt, dass unsere Gesellschaft immer blöder wird.
Ich bin mir da gar nicht so sicher, ob es primär an einer zunehmenden Gleichgültigkeit liegt, die als Toleranz verkauft wird.
Leben und leben lassen gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern...
Ich will es nicht für unmöglich halten, dass im Zeitverlauf die Fähigkeit des kritischen Nachdenkens einfach abnimmt. Wer nur noch von A nach B denkt, der meint es vielleicht gar nicht böse, der kann vielleicht gar nichts dafür. Letztes Jahr noch habe ich eine Diskussion zum Spinnfischen in der Zanderschonzeit mitverfolgt und da gab es doch tatsächlich jemanden, der aus tiefster Überzeugung behauptet hat, dass das gezielte Fangen von Zandern in der Zanderschonzeit absolut legitim wäre, da es ja nur ein Verbot der Entnahme gäbe. 
Dieser Mensch hat nur von A nach B gedacht, vermutlich, weil er C und D gar nicht in die Menge des Möglichen mit einbezogen hat oder es nicht konnte. Dieser Person werfe ich keinen Werteverfall vor, ich halte sie ganz einfach für unglaublich dumm. Regeln um diese Person zur Ordnung zu rufen hätten wir ja. Sharpo hat es vor gut 10 oder 15 Seiten erklärt. Wobei ich glaube, dass jedem AB'ler klar ist, was ich meine.
Da sehe ich auch keine Grauzone. Das ist schwarz wie die Nacht. Wer aber meint solche Typen mit noch weiteren Regeln zu disziplinieren, der bestraft die ehrlichen Angler.
Ich, als ein ehrlicher Barschangler in der Zanderschonzeit, frage mich also, wieso die bestehenden Regeln, die aktuell existieren, nicht umgesetzt werden. Eine Kollektivhaftung sollten wir doch eigentlich in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Staat nicht haben. Auch nicht beim Angeln.
Oder seht ihr das anders?
Ich meine hier mehrfach ein "wenn es wenige übertreiben, dann trifft es halt alle" gelesen zu haben und in nicht wenige Aussagen interpretiere ich ein "joa, dann muss das halt so" rein. 
Sorry, aber das macht mich wütend und traurig zu gleich.


Ich kenne allerdings auch sehr positive Beispiele, wo der Verein als Fischereiberechtigter sehr auf die Eigenverantwortung des einzelnen Anglers gesetzt hat und damit durchaus gut gefahren ist. Forstamt und Verein haben sich darauf verständigt, dass alles vom Weg um den See zur Seeseite hin vom Verein geregelt wird und solange das für den gesunden Menschenverstand ordentlich abläuft, mischt sich die Behörde in nichts ein.
So...im Erlaubnisschein stand über die gesetzlichen Vorgaben hinaus nichts weiter drin. Lediglich auf den Landschaftsplan wurde eingegangen, da sich der See in einem Naturschutzgebiet befindet, der normale Angler keinen Landschaftsplan liest und da eben steht, dass ein übermäßiger Nährstoffeintrag zu vermeiden ist.
Übernachten? Kein Problem, aber bitte ohne Boden.
Offenes Feuer? Streng verboten, aber wenn im Zelt was auf dem Gaskocher gemacht wird, okay, pass auf, dass es keiner sieht.
Müll? Klar, gibt die rote Karte. Selbstverständlich eigentlich.
...Die Eigenverantwortung wurde aber nicht nur durch einen fleißigen Gewässerwart unterstützt, sondern auch durch die Tatsache, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied sowie jeder Gastangler durch die Unterschrift auf dem Erlaubnisschein zugestimmt hat, auf Nachfrage jedem Vereinsmitglied die Papiere zu zeigen. Diese einfachste Form der Kontrolle hat i.d.R. ausgereicht um den Namen von schwarzen Schafen zu ermitteln, damit die in Zukunft keinen Erlaubnisschein mehr bekommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich glaube eher, dass der Werteverfall auch damit zu tun hat, dass sich die Menschen immer weiter individualisieren. Ungeschriebene Regeln zielen aber auf kollektive Verhaltensweisen ab. In einer Gesellschaft, in der der Egoismus des Einzelnen die maßgebliche Triebfeder ist, müssen zwangsläufig kollektive Werte einbüßen. Fehlt es aber an einem ungeschriebenen Wertekanon, muss man ihn halt aufschreiben. - Aus dem Teufelskreis kommt man letztlich so aber nicht raus. Denn all diese geschrieben Regeln entmündigen die Menschen und nehmen ihnen auch die Verantwortung für eigene Entscheidungen. Das alles ist eine schwierige Gradwanderung. Als liberaler Mensch bin ich tendenziell aber auch für eher weniger und nicht mehr Regeln.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich denke, dass neben vielen vernuftsbegabten Menschen bei der Anglerschaft leider auch viele Spezies unterwegs sind, den ich gedanklich noch nicht mal zutraue, ein Loch in den Schnee zu pinkeln! Und das meine ich nicht überheblich. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an das Verbot an/auf den Kanalschleusen (NRW) zu angeln. Anlass war seinerzeit tatsächlich die Tatsache, das dort Angelne sich mit vorbeifahrenden Schiffern gezofft haben. Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein?! Die Moral von der Geschicht: angeln innerhalb der Schleusenanlagen verboten. Gleiches Spiel im Hamburger Hafen. Dort darf auch nicht mehr von den Landungsbrücken geangelt werden...Klare Regeln, strenge Kontrollen und saftige Strafen für die Verantwortlichen und nicht pauschal für alle - anders funktioniert es wohl leider nicht. So läuft es übrigens auch im gelobten Nachbarland (Niederlande). Kenne die Regeln, sonst wird es teuer!! Häufige Kontrollen sind dort an der Tagesordnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

hat alles nix mit Grauzone zu tun.

Zuerst klar erlaubt, dann klar verboten.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Jo, die Schleusenverbote haben wir ein paar Rüpeln zu verdanken, die sogar gegen die Schiffer handgreiflich geworden sind.
> Ein anderes Angelverbot kommt daher, dass manche "Kameraden" an einer Marina vor die Segelboote gestrullert und den Hobbykapitänen auf den Steg geschissen haben. Ein super Zanderspot ist damit weg.
> 
> Da braucht es keine radikalen Naturschützer, manche Vollhorste erledigen das auch so für uns - und ich weigere mich, solche Gestalten als Angler zu akzeptieren



Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Naja, das Fehlverhalten einiger darf aber nicht alle ausschließen! Das ist bei Anglern so, aber nicht grundsätzlich. Bei Anglern wird der Weg mit dem geringsten Widerstand gewählt- ein Verbot. In anderen Lebensbereichen?

Wenn die Autos bei mir vor der Haustür nicht mit den erlaubten 30 Km/h vorbeifahren, wird ja nicht das Autofahren verboten oder die Geschwindigkeit auf 10 Km/h begrenzt, sondern verstärkt kontrolliert und versucht die schwarzen Scharfe zu greifen.

Bei Anglern zieht ein Fehlverhalten einiger weniger neue Verbote nach sich, in anderen Lebenslagen jedoch stärkere Kontrollen. Ich finde die stärkeren Kontrollen auch richtig.

Und so komme ich zu meinem aktuellen Thema "Änderung des LFischG in S-H". Hier sollen die Kontrollen zum Baglimit verstärkt werden, obwohl bisher kaum Verstöße (einer in 2017?) bekannt sind. Will man unbedingt mehr Verstöße ahnden- und muss ich schlussfolgern, dass man dann das Dorschangeln ganz verbietet? Das wäre nämlich der ganz normale Wahnsinn der deutschen Behörden- und Politikwillkür!


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

@ fisherbandit 1000

Genau das ist der Knackpunkt: In Summe zahlen die Anger gutes Geld. Deshalb sollen die Verantwortlichen häufiger kontrollieren und die schwarzen schafe RICHTIG zur Kasse bitten, anstatt durch pauschales Schließen von Schlupflöchern oder Aufstellen von neuen Verboten alle abzustrafen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hat ja aber nix mit Grauzone (Thema hier zu tun)..

Kontrolle und Sanktionen nützen ja nur was, wenns klar ist.

Sind also Dinge, die jetzt schon gehen würden, wenn man seitens des Staates das wollte.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass neben vielen vernuftsbegabten Menschen bei der Anglerschaft leider auch viele Spezies unterwegs sind, den ich gedanklich noch nicht mal zutraue, ein Loch in den Schnee zu pinkeln! Und das meine ich nicht überheblich. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an das Verbot an/auf den Kanalschleusen (NRW) zu angeln. Anlass war seinerzeit tatsächlich die Tatsache, das dort Angelne sich mit vorbeifahrenden Schiffern gezofft haben. Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein?! Die Moral von der Geschicht: angeln innerhalb der Schleusenanlagen verboten. Gleiches Spiel im Hamburger Hafen. Dort darf auch nicht mehr von den Landungsbrücken geangelt werden...Klare Regeln, strenge Kontrollen und saftige Strafen für die Verantwortlichen und nicht pauschal für alle - anders funktioniert es wohl leider nicht. So läuft es übrigens auch im gelobten Nachbarland (Niederlande). Kenne die Regeln, sonst wird es teuer!! Häufige Kontrollen sind dort an der Tagesordnung



Oh das muss dann aber in den 60igern/ 70iger gewesen sein. denn so lange ich mich erinnere ..war das Angeln im Schleusenbereich schon immer Verboten oftmals jedoch toleriert.

Fragt sich wer der Depp war.
Generell die Angler welche im Schleusenbereich verbotenerweise geangelt haben oder die Angler welche sich auch noch mit der Schifffahrt angelegt haben?  

Ich kenne aber Ecken da legen sich die Bootsfahrer auch ständig mit Anglern an. Kommt aber nicht von den Anglern, die verhalten sich eher Regelkonform.

(Wenn man knapp 1km Uferstrecke zur freien Verfügung hat, weshalb muss man dann als Bootsfahrer dort anlegen wo ein Angler sitzt und nicht 5 Meter weiter?
Ergebnis Angelverbot.
Warum kein Bootsverbot? |kopfkrat

Warum muss man seine Wendemanöver ständig direkt vor der Nase eines Anglers durchführen? Die Kanalstrecke ist lang, gibt viel Platz.)

Ja ist OT, aber manchmal sollte man sich auch die Kehrseite anschauen und dann kann man es teilweise verstehen wenn Angler vor die Boote pinkeln....nicht jeder hat sich ständig im Griff. (Manche Bootsbesitzer sind aber auch extrem überempfindlich. da kann man auch 10 Meter entfernt vom Boot pinkeln und es heisst das Boot wurde angepinkelt)
Wobei diese Pinkelgeschichte nichts mit meinem Fal zu tun hat.

Das Leben besteht auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, gillt für Angler und auch Bootsbesitzer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hat ja aber nix mit Grauzone (Thema hier zu tun)..

Entweder ist da Angeln verboten oder eben nicht (je nach Gewässer) ..

Klar, eindeutig, keinerlei Grauzone...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat ja aber nix mit Grauzone (Thema hier zu tun)..
> 
> Entweder ist da Angeln verboten oder eben nicht (je nach Gewässer) ..
> 
> Klar, eindeutig, keinerlei Grauzone...



Nicht direkt.
Es zeigt sich aber immer wieder, dass Angler von Anglern den Haien zum Frass vorgeworfen werden.
In der Hoffnung mit seiner moralischen ethischen Art morgen noch Angeln zu dürfen.
Dies führt sogar zu Selbstbeschränkungen in Angelvereinen etc.. und anschliessend Grauzonenvorwurf, Ausnutzen von Lücken in der Vorschrift etc.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Definition Grauzone laut Duden:
Eine Grauzone ist eine Übergangszone bzw. ein Grenzbereich, zwielichtiger oder zweifelhafter Bereich; besonders zwischen Legalität und Illegalität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Definition Grauzone laut Duden:
> Eine Grauzone ist eine Übergangszone bzw. ein Grenzbereich, zwielichtiger oder zweifelhafter Bereich; besonders zwischen Legalität und Illegalität.



Eben.

Und ein gesetzliches Ge/Verbot  ist eben KEINE Grauzone,  sondern klar (Schonmaß, Schonzeit, Angelverbote vor/in Schleusen/Wehren etc. im jeweiligen Landesrecht als Beispiel).

Erst wenn Bewirtschafter übers gesetzliche hinaus Ge/Verbote erlassen, kann es zu Grauzonen kommen, wenn die nicht richtig oder nicht gesetzeskonform formuliert werden (Hessen z. B. ist wohl Änderung Schonzeiten/maße rechtlich nicht so einfach, in anderen Ländern sind das nur Mindeststandards, über welche der Bewirtschafter aber hinausgehen kann).

OB dann da Angler dagegen vorgehen (bei nicht gesetzeskonform) und ihnen das wert ist, muss der Angler entscheiden.

Ebenso, ob und in welcher Weise er dennoch eine Angelerlaubnis kauft oder einem Verein beitritt ..

Aber wirkliche Grauzonen gibt es relativ wenig, bestenfalls unterschiedliche Interpretation/Auslegung von (rechtlichen) Sachverhalten.

Das muss dann, wie immer im Leben, ein Richter klären. 

Was aber auch nix mit Grauzone zu tun hat..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ob ein Bewirtschafter, Eigner, Besitzer o.ä. über ein bestehendes Gesetz noch zusätzliche "Verbote" erlässt kann er oder auch nicht.

Wie er diese "Verbote" deklariert muss auch er selbst entscheiden, wenns da dann Lücken gibt muss er damit leben bzw. sie ändern. Nur wenn diese Lücken dann auch nur von ein paar Personen ausgereizt werden und dies dem "Erlasser" nicht passt werden diese Lücken normalerweise geschlossen. Leider dann zu Ungunsten derjenigen die einfach ein klein wenig weiter denken! Wenn das dann die anderen Bewirtschafter usw. mitbekommen ziehen die im Normalfall auch nach und irgendwann auch der Gesetzgeber. Das Endergebnis ist dann ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Grauzone:
> rechtlich zweifelhafter Bereich, der nicht deutlich als legal oder illegal zu bezeichnen ist und Interpretationsspielraum besitzt



und meist *noch* nicht von einem höheren Gerichtsstand bzw. dem Bundes-Gesetzgeber als legal oder illegal definiert worden ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Deutschland IMMER (auch bei höheren Gerichten) Einzelfallentscheiung, so dass das nur bedingt taugt als Kriterium.

Wenn im Gesetz steht, dass das Schonmaß für Hecht 50 cm ist, gibts da nix zu deuteln, NULL Grauzone..

Die Grauzone fängt an, wenn der Bewirtschafter andere Maße haben will als die gesetzlichen (z. B. 60, oder Küchenfenster etc.), weil er das dann richtig formulieren, und je nach Bundesland genehmigen lassen, MUSS.

Das gleiche gilt für Köder, Schonzeiten. Schon/Sperrgebiete etc..:
Gesetzlich klar und eindeutig.

Vom Bewirtschafter ÜBER das gesetzliche hinaus gehend eben nicht zwangsweise klar und eindeutig, da fängt erst Grauzone an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Deshalb muss man zuerst mal klarstellen, dass das wenigste Grauzonen sind.

Und wenn, dann wurden die meist vom Bewirtschafter geschaffen. 

Der ist dann zuerst in der Pflicht, das anständig und rechtsicher zu regeln!

Denn dann gibts auch kein ausnutzen von Grauzonen!

Weils dann auch keine Grauzonen gibt, sondern nur klare Regeln....

Aber die Schuld Anglern zu zuschieben (wo es ja viele vielleicht auch wirklich nur falsch verstehen), statt Bewirtschaftern/Verbietern (die das ja meist erst verbocken durch unklare Formulierungen ÜBER das Gesetz hinaus), ist ja immer einfacher (zumindest für die Bewirtschafter/Verbieter)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Darum gehts doch gar nicht, schreibst Du doch selber:
Entweder ist was richtig geregelt oder nicht.

Wenn Bewirtschafter meinen, MEHR Regeln und Verbote zu brauchen, als es im Gesetz steht, MÜSSEN sie eben eindeutig klar machen, was sie wollen, um NICHT eine Grauzone zu schaffen..

Wer nicht über das Gesetz hinaus verbieten will, hat ja mit Grauzonen kein Problem, da ist ja alles geregelt.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ja, der unfähige Mensch von heute braucht anscheinend für jede Kleinigkeit eindeutige Regeln und Gesetze, ohne die er sich nicht mehr gesellschaftsfähig verhalten kann.  Traurig, aber offenbar wahr.
> 
> ...und schreit dann nach mehr Freiheit...




Der xxxxxxxxx Mensch regt sich über legales Handeln (hier Angeln) anderer auf nur weil es seiner persönlichen Moral und Ethik widerspricht wie andere Angeln..


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Handeln der anderen zu einer Verschlechterung der Bedingungen für alle führt, dann sogar zu recht.



Eine Diskussion die sich im Kreise dreht.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Mit dieser Argumentation wird in Deutschland jede legale Handlung unweigerlich zu einem Verbot führen.

In der Tat wird diese Kollektivbestrafung von Angelvereinen und auch Verbänden gerne angewandt.
Hierfür ist aber nicht der Angler oder die Angler verantwortlich. 
Solch ein Handeln beruht auf Dummheit einzelner Vernatwortlicher welche ihre persönliche Moral, Ethik und Macht über die der anderen Stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Darum gehts doch gar nicht:
Entweder ist was richtig geregelt oder nicht.

Wenn Bewirtschafter meinen, MEHR Regeln und Verbote zu brauchen, als es im Gesetz steht, MÜSSEN sie eben eindeutig klar machen, was sie wollen, um NICHT eine Grauzone zu schaffen..

Wer nicht über das Gesetz hinaus verbieten will, hat ja mit Grauzonen kein Problem, da ist ja alles geregelt.

Man kann als Angler nix ausnutzen (Grauzonen), was es nicht gäbe, wenns vom Bewirtschafter/Verbieter richtig gemacht wäre (also Ver/Gebote sinnvoll, eindeutig und rechtskonform)..


----------



## magi (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann als Angler nix ausnutzen (Grauzonen), was es nicht gäbe, wenns vom Bewirtschafter/Verbieter richtig gemacht wäre (also Ver/Gebote sinnvoll, eindeutig und rechtskonform)..



Gerade dein "richtig gemacht" scheitert in der Praxis oft auch an dem fehlenden Ideenreichtum des Bewirtschafters und ggf. auch an der Kenntnis des aktuellen Stands der Technik. Man muss sich an dieser Stelle mal vor Augen führen, dass z.B. der (entscheidende) Vorstand von Angelvereinen kaum noch am Wasser ist. Das ist der Heinzblinker noch das modernste Objekt in der Köderkiste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



magi schrieb:


> Gerade dein "richtig gemacht" scheitert in der Praxis oft auch an dem fehlenden Ideenreichtum des Bewirtschafters und ggf. auch an der Kenntnis des aktuellen Stands der Technik.


Mein Reden schon immer.

Und dazu noch (oft) Amateure (semantisch, juristisch und sozial)..

Ich plädiere schon lange für professionellere Bewirtschaftung..

Das wird das Problem "selbst produzierte" Grauzone nicht ausmerzen, aber verringern..

Das ist  aber ja nur ein Traum, ich weiss...


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Das von Dir genannte Beispiel (Urheberrecht) trifft nicht den Punkt, um den es hier geht.
Gegenstand des vorliegenden Themas scheint mir nicht die Problematik von Grauzonen innerhalb geltenden Fischereirechtes (insbesondere LFischG plus hierauf beruhende Verordnungen) zu sein. Vielmehr geht es um die Interpretation von Regeln, die einzelne Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (insbes. Vereine) oder Fischereirechtsinhaber über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinaus für das von ihnen konkret bewirtschaftete Gewässer auf privatrechtlicher Ebene geschaffen haben, die folglich für den Angler nur für dieses Gewässer relevant sind, weil er entweder Vereinsmitglied ist oder aber eine Fischereierlaubnis (Angelschein) für dieses einzelne Gewässer erworben hat.

Sollte diese Annahme richtig sein, sind Grauzonen für mich absolut kein Wunder, weil die beteiligten Entscheider im Zweifel alles andere als Profis im Bereich der Formulierung solcher Regeln sind...

Im Übrigen: Weniger ist mehr. Es gibt schon Regeln genug. Warum also zusätzliches Beschneidungswerkzeug schaffen, wenn dies aus hegerischen Gründen nicht zwingend geboten ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sollte diese Annahme richtig sein, sind Grauzonen für mich absolut kein Wunder,* weil die beteiligten Entscheider im Zweifel alles andere als Profis im Bereich der Formulierung solcher Regeln sind...*
> 
> *Im Übrigen: Weniger ist mehr*. Es gibt schon Regeln genug. Warum also zusätzliches Beschneidungswerkzeug schaffen, wenn dies aus hegerischen Gründen nicht zwingend geboten ist?


Beides mein Reden.....


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



bastido schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, dass inzwischen, auch wenn Du Angler für blöder hält’s als den Durchschnitt der Restbevölkerung, dies jeder hier verstanden hat, wie Du das siehst?
> Der ein oder andere hat da eben ne andere Auffassung.




Naja, ein bissl Recht haben tut er ja...
Wenn viele 200km/h auf der Autobahn ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung fahren....kann es zu einer Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 100 km/h führen.

Die Dummen sind dann halt die Autofahrer welche nur 130km/ gefahren sind.  

Der eigentliche Grund für das Verbot ist dann unerheblich...man sieht halt nur was man sehen will.

Die bösen Buben mit 200km/h.


|supergri|uhoh:

Fast vergessen, über 130km/h Richtgeschwidigkeit ist die Grauzone. 

Und jetzt habe ich kein Bock mehr.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Wer nicht über das Gesetz hinaus verbieten will, hat ja mit Grauzonen kein Problem, da ist ja alles geregelt.



Vielleicht wenn die Gesetze oder Verordnungen nur eindeutige  Regeln und Begriffe ohne Interpretationsspieleaum enthielten.

In der Praxis illusorisch.

Oder kann mir jemand rechtsverbindlich und gerichtsfest erklären, wie § 16 Abs 2 S1 

"Die Handangel muss ständig beaufsichtigt werden"

 exakt auszulegen ist?

Ist übrigens kein rein deutsches Problem.

In B.C. werden die Regulations von der Fischereibehörde erlassen. Das sind eigentlich schon Profis .

Trotzdem auch hier Probleme: Als für wilde Steelheads C&R eingeführt wurde und nur noch "Hatchery Steelhead" aus der Nachzucht entnommen werden durften, galt anfangs folgende Regel.

 Regel alt : Eine wilde Steelhead hat eine Fettflosse, bei Hatchery Steelheads fehlt diese Fettflosse.

Ein Jahr später:  Hatchery Steelheads haben dort, wo die Fettflosse sein müsste, eine verheilte Narbe.

Noch ein Jahr ein später :  Es ist verboten Fischen, die zurückgesetzt werden, den Laich abzustreifen.

Ob das nun Einheimische waren oder deutsche Gastangler entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Ob das nun für unfähige Behörden spricht oder evtl. doch das Verhalten der Angler nicht ganz sauber war wird wohl auch hier jeder individuell beurteilen.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Hätte man vielleicht besser gleich ne Umfgae machen sollen.

Also wer es super , in Ordnung, akzeptabel, nicht so toll etc. findet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Oder kann mir jemand rechtsverbindlich und gerichtsfest erklären, wie § 16 Abs 2 S1
> 
> "Die Handangel muss ständig beaufsichtigt werden"


Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiss, aus welchem Landesgesetz das ist:
Du kannst ständig direkt eingreifen, hast die Rute in der Hand oder direkt im Blick, da wirst Du dann keine Probleme haben, dann ist die Rute ständig beaufsichtigt.

Wenn Du meinst, schlafen im Zelt, 50 m weg, und Funk-Bissanzeiger wäre "unter ständiger Aufsicht", seh ich das definitiv nicht so.

Seh ich auch keine Grauzone..

Nur, dass das ein bescheuertes Gesetz ist, aus einer Zeit zwischen vorsintflutlicher Angelpraxis (weil der das Gesetz schrieb, keine Ahnung von der Praxis, Selbsthakmontagen etc, hat) und schützergeprägtem,  bambisyndromischen "um Gottes Willen, wenn man nicht gleich reagieren kann".

Ändert aber nix dran, dass das für mich keine Grauzone wäre - nur halt bescheuertes Gesetz wie gesagt....


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

mal aus dem duden

"be*auf*sich*ti*gen"

BEDEUTUNGSÜBERSICHT

über jemanden, etwas die Aufsicht ausüben; überwachen

SYNONYME ZU BEAUFSICHTIGEN
achten, achtgeben, aufpassen, Aufsicht führen, betreuen, bewachen, die Aufsicht haben, ein Auge haben auf, hüten, im Auge behalten, sich kümmern, nicht aus den Augen lassen, sehen, überwachen; (umgangssprachlich) gucken; (süddeutsch, österreichisch) schauen

sprich man ist in direkter Sichtlinie und nahe genung um eine bewachende funktion zu haben.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiss, aus welchem Landesgesetz das ist:



Sorry , AVFiG Bayern.

Aber ich wollte keine persönlichen Meinungen, sondern eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Stulle schrieb:


> mal aus dem duden
> 
> "be*auf*sich*ti*gen"
> 
> ...



Ergänzend dazu

ständig = ununterbrochen
https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/staendig


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Da wirste auch von 2 Anwälten 4 Meinungen hören ;-)))

Da zudem IMMER bei uns der Richter im Einzelfall entscheidet, gibts das gar nicht mit "rechtsverbindlich und gerichtsfest".

Und der Richter würdigt Beweise frei und nach eigenem Ermessen..


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> hat ja mit Grauzonen kein Problem, da ist ja alles geregelt.



Wenn das alles Einzelfallentscheidungen sind, scheint es wohl doch nicht so ganz eindeutig zu sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Wenn das alles Einzelfallentscheidungen sind, scheint es wohl doch nicht so ganz eindeutig zu sein?


doch  - aber immer angesichts der Erkenntnis, dass man auf Hoher See und vor Gericht in Gottes Hand ist.

Zuerst muss ja mal ne Anzeige erfolgen und der Grund dargelegt sein, ermittelt werden und das dann vor Gericht kommen überhaupt erstmal..

Bis dahin sind schon so viele Leute/Institutionen (Anzeiger, Staatsanwalt, Gericht) beteiligt, das NIEMAND etwas "rechtssicher/gerichtsfest" behaupten sollte..

Das hat NIX damit zu tun, dass ich das NICHT für eine Grauzone, sondern für klar und eindeutig halte..

Nur "rechtssicher/gerichtsfest" werde ich da NIE in den Mund, bzw. die Tastatur nehmen..


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Wenn dann ein Bewirtschafter den Begriff "beaufsichtigen" in den Fangbestimmungen genauer präzisiert, um eben etwas mehr Klarheit zu schaffen, ist das dann wieder eine Ausgeburt teutonischer Regelungswut?


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



> Im Grunde kann er es komplett weglassen...



Ja, kann er.

Dann müsste er ggf. Angler, die seiner Meinung nach ihre Ruten eben nicht beaufsichtigen gleich anzeigen oder es eben ignorieren, wenn sie anderer Ansicht sind.



> Nur, dass das ein bescheuertes Gesetz ist, aus einer Zeit zwischen vorsintflutlicher Angelpraxis (weil der das Gesetz schrieb, keine Ahnung von der Praxis, Selbsthakmontagen etc, hat) und schützergeprägtem, bambisyndromischen "um Gottes Willen, wenn man nicht gleich reagieren kann".



Also lieber aus der AVFiG streichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein Bewirtschafter den Begriff "beaufsichtigen" in den Fangbestimmungen genauer präzisiert, um eben etwas mehr Klarheit zu schaffen, ist das dann wieder eine Ausgeburt teutonischer Regelungswut?


Wenn der Bewirtschafter meint das zu müssen, sollte er so machen, dass er nicht noch mehr verwirrt.

Welches Interesse sollte ein Bewirtschafter haben, das zu präzisieren??

Traut er dem Rechtssytem oder den Anglern nicht??

Ist doch alles klar:
Aufpassen, anwesend sein eingreifen können..



fishhawk schrieb:


> > Nur, dass das ein bescheuertes Gesetz ist, aus einer Zeit zwischen vorsintflutlicher Angelpraxis (weil der das Gesetz schrieb, keine Ahnung von der Praxis, Selbsthakmontagen etc, hat) und schützergeprägtem, bambisyndromischen "um Gottes Willen, wenn man nicht gleich reagieren kann".
> 
> 
> 
> Also lieber aus der AVFiG streichen?


Nach meiner Meinung:
ja, klar, weg mit so Driss..

Wenn Du richtig guckst, ist das noch aus der Zeit, als es in Bayern auch noch das Nachtangelverbot und keine Bissanzeiger und Selbsthakmontagen gab...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Oder kann mir jemand rechtsverbindlich und gerichtsfest erklären, wie § 16 Abs 2 S1
> 
> "Die Handangel muss ständig beaufsichtigt werden"



Rechtsverbindlich ist das Urteil, dass der Richter spricht. gerichtsfest ist das aber auch erst mit Rechtskraft. 

Die Regel ist aber aus meiner Sicht unproblematisch, wenn man sich einmal Gedanken darüber macht, was diese Regelung bewirken soll. Es liegt auf der Hand. Für den Fall, dass sich ein Fisch selber hakt, soll der Angler unverzüglich eingreifen können. Insbesondere soll wohl vermieden werden, dass der Fisch die Angel ins Wasser zieht oder, wenn die Bremse offen ist, länger als nötig mit dem Haken im Maul durch das Wasser schwimmt. Alles was im Ergebnis dazu führt, ist beaufsichtigen in diesem Sinne. Bei akustischer Bissanzeige mit dem Rücken zur Angel sitzen und mit dem Kumpels Skat kloppen, ist ok. Ebenso kurz mal hinter dem Baum eine Stange Wasser in die Ecke stellen. Zwischendurch zu Supermarkt fahren aber sicher nicht, selbst wenn beim Biss das Handy klingeln würde. Ich sehe da keine Grauzone. Einfach mal mit Menschenverstand an die Sache ran gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Grauzone.


eben...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wirste auch von 2 Anwälten 4 Meinungen hören ;-)))
> 
> Da zudem IMMER bei uns der Richter im Einzelfall entscheidet, gibts das gar nicht mit "rechtsverbindlich und gerichtsfest".
> 
> Und der Richter würdigt Beweise frei und nach eigenem Ermessen..



Genau aus solchen Gründen stehts bei uns etwas sicherer drin:




> _Ausgelegte Angeln müssen sich unter *ständigem Sicht*__*kontakt* des Anglers befinden _



Damit fallen dann schlafende Carphunters mit der Funkbox unterm Kissen gleich durch.|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Zielsicher mußte schon sein :vik:


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe da keine Grauzone...



na, nicht ganz so selbtsicher, 
ich sehe da schon ne zone des grauens: 
ne unbeaufsichtigte handangel mit einem (1!) haken  ist doch nur ne anglerisch armselige Legangel. das grauen an sich.
"grauzonen" seh ich mehr als sprachliches problem, hätt auch mit "linguistisch" blähen können.

ich grins mir immer noch einen, dass wir ja eigentlich keine verführerisch bestückte haken anbieten sondern "anbissstellen". wurde virulent durch drillinge, also 3 haken - und wo doch nur ein (1!) haken erlaubt ist. da brachen sich die köpfe biss zum erbrech.

merke zur montage: schnur vorfach anbissstelle

scheitert schon an drei "s"

herr, lass frühling werden und lass gnade walten.
die saure-gurken-zeiten werden immer schlimmer zu ertragen


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

|good: Jose, sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Jose schrieb:


> ...herr, lass frühling werden und lass gnade walten.
> die saure-gurken-zeiten werden immer schlimmer zu ertragen



|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Jose schrieb:


> na, nicht ganz so selbtsicher,
> ich sehe da schon ne zone des grauens:
> ne unbeaufsichtigte handangel mit einem (1!) haken  ist doch nur ne anglerisch armselige Legangel.


Jose hat schon deswegen bei seinem Beispiel unrecht, weil bei einer Legangel/Aalschnur keine Angelrute verwendet wird und das klar unterscheidbar ist..

Die Angelrute, die für mich z. B. bei meiner Definition zum Angeln unabdingbar dazu gehört, damit es nicht Fischerei (ob schwarz oder beruflich, Sport- oder Angel-) wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angler, Angeln und das Forum....​*
> 
> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> ...



Davon ab KANN man sich Grauzonen auch basteln, um über das Gesetz hinausgehende Verbote und Einschränkungen zu rechtfertigen - beliebtes Spiel von Verbänden (Setzkescheverbot Westfalen-Lippe: Besser wir (Verband) vebieten den (nicht gesetzlich verboteten Setzkescher, als dass ein Angler von der WaPo angezeigt wird (angezeigt, nicht verurteilt).

Nach wie vor bleibe ich dabei, dass es Grauzonen im Normalfall erst gibt, wenn Bewirtschafter sich inkompetent an über das Gesetz hinausgehenden Verboten versuchen..


----------



## Leech (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Bei uns in der Gewässerordnung werden außer Größenangaben der Fische immer und immer mehr "Sonderregelungen" eliminiert.
Insbesondere in den Salmonidengewässern, weil es immer Hick-Hack um genau solche "Fliegenruten-Regelungen" gab.
Mittlerweile steht nur noch drin, dass man Bachforellen außerhalb der Schonezeit nur noch mit Fliege beangeln darf, mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Alles andere bezogen auf Spezifizierung der Rolle und der Angeltechnik sind weggefallen.
Mittlerweile fangen da auch Leute mit UR Spinnruten und einer Ghost-Fliegen-Montage Forellen legal.
Dazu gabs dann noch die Regelung, dass man andere Raubfische in den Gewässern mit Blinker in dem selbsen Gewässer beangeln darf, aber nur außerhalb der Forellenschonzeit und logischerweise auch nicht innerhalb der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander. 

In den anderen Gewässern (vor allem innerortlichen Teichen) gelten maximal zeitliche Fangbeschränkungen bezogen auf Fangtage / -monate und bestimmte Verhaltensregeln in Bezug auf ein Anfütterverbot.

Alles in allem bewirkt ein entschlacktes Regelsystem entspannteres Angeln und wirkt auch vielen unnötigen Diskussionen entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Leech schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gewässerordnung werden außer Größenangaben der Fische immer und immer mehr "Sonderregelungen" eliminiert.
> Insbesondere in den Salmonidengewässern, weil es immer Hick-Hack um genau solche "Fliegenruten-Regelungen" gab.
> Mittlerweile steht nur noch drin, dass man Bachforellen außerhalb der Schonezeit nur noch mit Fliege beangeln darf, mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Alles andere bezogen auf Spezifizierung der Rolle und der Angeltechnik sind weggefallen.
> Mittlerweile fangen da auch Leute mit UR Spinnruten und einer Ghost-Fliegen-Montage Forellen legal.
> ...


Genau DAS glaube ich gerne!! 

Danke Dir, für das Schildern Deiner Erfahrung!!


----------



## Leech (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau DAS glaube ich gerne!!
> 
> Danke Dir, für das Schildern Deiner Erfahrung!!



Gern geschehen.
Außerdem sorgt das Ganze noch für einer höhrere Konsequenz in der Fischereibeaufsichtigung, wenn es um Bestrafung gibt.
Die Regeln sind so simpel, wer diese dann bricht, der hat sich dann seine Strafe aber auch redlichst verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Auch wiederum mein Reden!!!! 

Auch dafür DANKE!!!


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Leech schrieb:


> ...
> Insbesondere in den Salmonidengewässern, weil es immer Hick-Hack um genau solche "Fliegenruten-Regelungen" gab.
> Mittlerweile steht nur noch drin, dass man Bachforellen außerhalb der Schonezeit nur noch mit Fliege beangeln darf, mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Alles andere bezogen auf Spezifizierung der Rolle und der Angeltechnik sind weggefallen.
> Mittlerweile fangen da auch Leute mit UR Spinnruten und einer Ghost-Fliegen-Montage Forellen legal.
> Dazu gabs dann noch die Regelung, dass man andere Raubfische in den Gewässern mit Blinker in dem selbsen Gewässer beangeln darf, aber nur außerhalb der Forellenschonzeit und logischerweise auch nicht innerhalb der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander.




Ist doch schön, wenn das bei euch so problemlos funktioniert.
Mein Zweitverein, mit nicht mal 50 Mitgliedern kommt auch mit nem Minimum an Regeln aus, weil halt alle die gleiche Linie fahren.

Bei meinem Stammverein mit 1000 Mitgliedern würde das nur funktionieren, wenn die Bachforellen darauf abgerichtet würden, nur auf Fliegen ohne Widerhaken zu beißen und Blinker mit Drillingen zu ignorieren.

Probleme gäbe es auch, ob "mit der Fliege" auch Naturinsekten und Powerbait-Köder etc. einschließen würde (tatsächlich schon passiert) und ob während der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander dann Streamer erlaubt wären. 

Wobei sich mir nicht ganz erschließt, warum Hechte in Bachforellengewässern ne Schonzeit haben.

Aber wenn es bei euch läuft, prima.

Ich fand es bei uns besser, als Reaktion die Regeln zu präzisieren, statt alle Köder und Methoden freizugeben, aber das ist eben Ansichtssache.


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn das bei euch so problemlos funktioniert.
> Mein Zweitverein, mit nicht mal 50 Mitgliedern kommt auch mit nem Minimum an Regeln aus, weil halt alle die gleiche Linie fahren...



ist doch immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass es in den eigentlich leicht beschatteten "vereinigten" keine grauzonen gibt.

aber wie auch?
die sind mit ihrem bundesverband eh auf der dunklen seite


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



Jose schrieb:


> keine grauzonen gibt.



Die gibts schon, aber kommt halt keiner auf die Idee, das zu Auszunutzen.


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

feige vereinsmeier :m


----------



## Leech (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei meinem Stammverein mit 1000 Mitgliedern würde das nur funktionieren, wenn die Bachforellen darauf abgerichtet würden, nur auf Fliegen ohne Widerhaken zu beißen und Blinker mit Drillingen zu ignorieren.



Das Gewässer, auf dass diese Sonderregelung zutrifft ist so flach, dass da außer Äschen und Forellen so gut wie keine anderen Raubfische vorkommen.
Dort kommt niemand auf die Idee einen Blinker durchzuziehen. Da bleibst du mehr hängen als alles andere.
Aber bist dato hatten wir dort auch keine Probleme im Bereich in Beziehung darauf, dass niemand erwischt wurde.
In allen anderen Gewässern darf man Forellen auch mit Blinkern, Spinnern usw beangeln.

Und es gibt keine Diskussionen. Der Begriff fliegen schließt bei uns Fliegen ein. Nichts anderes. Jeder der meint rumzumucken, dem wird gleich einer erzählt. :vik:


----------

